#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Ik hoop dat ik ongelijk heb: Het lijkt alsof we naar een grote oorlog toe gaan.

## Revisor

De Amerikanen werken naar een oorlog toe. Het wordt steeds erger.

----------


## StevieK

> De Amerikanen werken naar een oorlog toe. Het wordt steeds erger.


Revisor, ik ben het niet altijd met je eens, maar ik ben best wel bezorgt en ik hoop diep in mijn hart dat je ongelijk heb, maar als ik de nieuws en zo volg dan heb ik angst dat je gelijk gaat krijgen  :frons:

----------


## Revisor

Zomaar een paar kleine gebeurtenissen van de afgelopen anderhalf jaar.

Zweden heeft de dienstplicht ingevoerd, ook voor vrouwen.
Nederland heeft de dienstplicht voor vrouwen wettelijk ingevoerd
Duitse politicus vraagt aan de Duitsers om een noodrantsoen aan te leggen

----------


## Oiseau

Een Nucleaire Wereldoorlog is binnen 30 jaar zeker niet ondankbaar!

Daarvoor zullen er wat grote natuurrampen huishouden!

----------


## Nidam

Je hebt geen ongelijk ik heb dat in juli 2016 al voorspeld maar toen ging men van serieus naar Pokmon. Lees maar na wat ik heb voorspeld en ik heb het mensen al eerder verteld 5 jaar geleden ongeveer. 

Hier! http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...-de-100-a.html

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> De Amerikanen werken naar een oorlog toe. Het wordt steeds erger.


Beiden werken naar een oorlog toe. Het beste voor de vrede zou zijn beide spelers op te ruimen voor het helemaal uit de hand loopt.

----------


## Nidam

2 procent van de wereldbevolking regeert de mens slaaf zoek maar uit wie dat zijn ik ga je een voorsprong geven de media bij bijvoorbeeld ..................... x-y ! het is zeker niet bin laden

----------


## Nidam



----------


## Nidam



----------


## mrz

Wat een gezeik. Noord Korea is een Staat van de USA.

Stop talking about vain wars. Enige wat America met een oorlog zou bewerkstelligen is nog meer haat van de moslims.

Omdat Amerika dan ineens de terrorist is.

Wat een zeiknieuws. Ik kijk niet geneens meer. Denk toch na mensen.  :frons: 

Gezeik.  :Smilie: 

En voor mensen gaan zeggen dat ik ongelijk heb. We leven in wereldeconomie internet trekt alle landen gelijk. Dusseh. Alle landen zijn staat van Amerika en vice versa. En zowel Noord Korea als Amerika willen vrede in hun land. Wat een domme mensen heb je zeg. Mijn god.

----------


## Nidam

An ancient Elasmobranch fish that has a long tail and a bone spike with a groove leading to a venom gland. they are found in tropical and subtropical seas, as well as the amazon river, the st john's river, and a few rivers in asia. freshwater stingrays eat mainly fish but also shellfish, but saltwater stingrays eat shellfish and occasionally fish.

in recent years stingrays have recieved a bad rep because of an unfortunate incident with conservationist Steve Irwin. Stingrays in queensland have been tortured, mutilated, and killed for this, although it is wrong and is the last thing Steve wouldve wanted. i loved Steve and was devastated when i heard he died, BUT it wasnt the Stingrays fault. the cameraman got too close to the Ray, which made it flip out, but it wasnt his fault either. it was the definition of "Wrong place, Wrong time." Anyone who kills a Ray to 'avenge' steve is a moron. Stingrays are awesome...

----------


## Liberate

Er gaat geen grote oorlog komen. En binnen welke tijdsbestek moet dat gaan gebeuren?

----------


## Ibrah1234

> De Amerikanen werken naar een oorlog toe. Het wordt steeds erger.


Welnee. Denk dat het een-tweetje is tussen Trump en de president van China Xi Jinping. Trump heeft altijd al gezegd dat China dreh- und angelpunkt is in dezen. China is de navelstreng van Noord-Korea. 

Knip de navelstreng door en het hele Noord-Koreaanse kaartenhuis dondert ineen. Daar is geen oorlog voor nodig. Trump pakt het slim aan.

Superman, die de Verenigde staten altijd op het laatste ogenblik redt van de ondergang blijkt uiteindelijk een chinees te zijn. Xi Jinping is het kryptonite van Noord-Korea.

 China’s mood on North Korea is toughening – The Guardian

----------


## gadjo dilo

Die beef tussen Trump en Jung Un komt ook behoorlijk onnozel over. Vooral van Amerikaanse kant. 
Heb overigens meer begrip voor Noord-Korea dan die Cowboys die de wereld denken te sturen naar eigen belang.

Het zal ook nooit zover komen dat Amerika aanvalt. ondenkbaar.

----------


## mark61

> Die beef tussen Trump en Jung Un komt ook behoorlijk onnozel over. Vooral van Amerikaanse kant. 
> Heb overigens meer begrip voor Noord-Korea dan die Cowboys die de wereld denken te sturen naar eigen belang.
> 
> Het zal ook nooit zover komen dat Amerika aanvalt. ondenkbaar.


Dus dat.

----------


## mark61

> Zomaar een paar kleine gebeurtenissen van de afgelopen anderhalf jaar.
> 
> Zweden heeft de dienstplicht ingevoerd, ook voor vrouwen.
> Nederland heeft de dienstplicht voor vrouwen wettelijk ingevoerd
> Duitse politicus vraagt aan de Duitsers om een noodrantsoen aan te leggen


Dit gaat nergens over.

Zweden is geen lid van de NAVO, en er melden zich te weinig vrijwilligers voor het beroepsleger. Ze willen 4.000 mensen werven.

https://www.metronieuws.nl/nieuws/bu...nd-de-volgende

In Nederland gaat het om emancipatie / gelijkschakeling mannen en vrouwen. Er verandert verder niets.

https://www.defensie.nl/actueel/nieu...k-voor-vrouwen

In het Duitse geval gaat het om een concept-plan van een jaar geleden m.b.t. burgerbescherminng bij natuurrampen en terroristische aanslagen. Nooit meer wat van vernomen.

----------


## mark61

> De Amerikanen werken naar een oorlog toe. Het wordt steeds erger.


Nee, niet 'de Amerikanen'. Trump roept van alles; de man is gestoord en verandert op een dag drie keer van mening. De kans dat de VS Noord-Korea aanvalt nadert 0.

----------


## mark61

> Welnee. Denk dat het een-tweetje is tussen Trump en de president van China Xi Jinping.


Nou nee. Trump wil zoals gewoonlijk dat China voor hem de kolen uit het vuur haalt. China heeft daarentegen geen enkele ambitie om Noord-Korea te destabiliseren. Dat zou leiden tot:

a) De Korea's worden herenigd en het Amerikaanse leger staat opeens aan de Chinese grens. Heeft China geen ruk zin in.

b) Half Noord-Korea vlucht naar China. Onrust, gedoe, heeft China ook geen ruk zin in.

Dat staat nota bene in het artikel waarnaar jij de link plaatst.

----------


## Hawa

Zelf die militaire orde alhier is bang voor een derde wereldoorlog binnen vier jaar.

Dan moet dat jaar wel zijn in het jaar van de Rat.

Ik weet niet welke betekenis de Chinezen geven aan het jaar van de Rat.
Ik denk niet veel goeds.
Dit jaar is het jaar van de Haan. Pikorde dus.
Volgend jaar het jaar van de Hond.
Blaffende honden bijten niet,maar valse honden?
Dan het echte fijne jaar van het jaar van het Varken.
Het Varken is weldenkend en heel erg sociaal en slim.
Veel intellectuelen hebben dit sterrenbeeld. Een beeld die iedereen kan behagen omdat ze veelzijdig zijn en ook zeer kritisch en vooral zeer ontwikkeld.
En dan komt het jaar van de Rat.

Trump is volgens mij een Hond.
Bush was ook een Hond.
Die heeft als die valse Hond Irak om zeep geholpen en nu die wederzijdse haat tussen soeni/sjia islam.
En dan diegenen die zich beroepen op jihad.

We zijn er niet en Poetin is een Draak.
Draken zijn meer sportief en maar kunnen ook zeer beschadigd zijn en dan domme dingen doen.
Nou wie niet, als ze maar niet op het rode knopje gaan drukken toch?

fijne dag iedereen...

----------


## Hawa

En Erdogan is een Paard. Die hinnikt nog al wat en trapt al die onverlaten die hij niet zint het gevang in.
Maar Erdogan is geen Arabisch Paard.
Nou dan....

Hij wil het grootste rijk stichten zoals de Ottomanen destijds. Hij dient zich aan als een broeder.
Maar die zogenaamde broeders vanuit het westen hebben allemaal verschillende petten dus op.
Het gevaar schuilt maar in een klein hoekje en Europa maakt het ook niet al te lang meer.

Het kapitaal op de financiele markt is gewoonweg die dooddoener die al die burgers in Europa nog meer uitelkaar gaan drijven, wie zal de sterkste leider aller tijden worden in Europa.

Het is nog maar zeventig jaar geleden dat wij in Vrede dus leven, maar die Vrede heeft wel een prijs.
En die prijs zal geleverd moeten worden in dialogen en vooral respect voor elkaar.

Maar dit zie ik nog niet gebeuren.
Het rechtse gepeupel schreeuwt moord en brand,en de elite weet hier geen raad mee.

Des te meer mensen in armoede gaan verkeren des te eerder er die oorlog aanbreekt.

In Afrikaanse landen zijn al die kinderen in de meerderheid,ook in het Midden-Oosten en niet in Europa waar de vergrijzing toe neemt.

De vlam moet maar in de pan schieten des te moeilijker om die brand te gaan blussen.

Maar misschien valt het allemaal wel mee...

fijne dag iedereen.....

----------


## Revisor

> Welnee. Denk dat het een-tweetje is tussen Trump en de president van China Xi Jinping. Trump heeft altijd al gezegd dat China dreh- und angelpunkt is in dezen. China is de navelstreng van Noord-Korea. 
> 
> Knip de navelstreng door en het hele Noord-Koreaanse kaartenhuis dondert ineen. Daar is geen oorlog voor nodig. Trump pakt het slim aan.
> 
> Superman, die de Verenigde staten altijd op het laatste ogenblik redt van de ondergang blijkt uiteindelijk een chinees te zijn. Xi Jinping is het kryptonite van Noord-Korea.
> 
>  China’s mood on North Korea is toughening – The Guardian



Ik denk dat Noord-Korea niet zo afhankelijk is van China. Ze zijn al decennialang gewend aan boycots en hebben zich daar ook op ingesteld. Noord-Korea is heel autarkisch en heeft een eigen netwerk om aan zaken en spullen te geraken buiten de boycots om. 

China zal daarnaast Noord-Korea niet verraden. 

Noord-Korea wordt onderschat wat zelfvoorzienendheid betreft. Het heeft China denk ik niet zo hard nodig om op eigen benen te staan.


Zie ook:

https://www.trouw.nl/home/-voedselcr...iet-~a3ff3c5e/

----------


## Liberate

> Die beef tussen Trump en Jung Un komt ook behoorlijk onnozel over. Vooral van Amerikaanse kant. 
> Heb overigens meer begrip voor Noord-Korea dan die Cowboys die de wereld denken te sturen naar eigen belang.
> 
> Het zal ook nooit zover komen dat Amerika aanvalt. ondenkbaar.



Eens!

----------


## Liberate

Je bent en blijft zwak in mijn ogen kleine Revisor. 


Kritische vragen ga je uit de weg en je blijft naar mijn mening koppig destructief bezig je eigen ondergang aan het plaveien op Maroc.nl.






> Ik denk dat Noord-Korea niet zo afhankelijk is van China. Ze zijn al decennialang gewend aan boycots en hebben zich daar ook op ingesteld. Noord-Korea is heel autarkisch en heeft een eigen netwerk om aan zaken en spullen te geraken buiten de boycots om. 
> 
> China zal daarnaast Noord-Korea niet verraden. 
> 
> Noord-Korea wordt onderschat wat zelfvoorzienendheid betreft. Het heeft China denk ik niet zo hard nodig om op eigen benen te staan.
> 
> 
> Zie ook:
> 
> https://www.trouw.nl/home/-voedselcr...iet-~a3ff3c5e/



Wat plaats je hier? Wat is het standpunt van China inzake dit conflict? En die van Rusland?

----------


## Revisor

USA vs China

Zie:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...n-blijven.html

----------


## Liberate

Maar een oorlog? Revisor laat zich door media-manipulatie een oorlog aanpraten. 

En diezelfde manipulatietechnieken denkt Rev toe te passen op ons?

Wie denk je hier voor je te hebben?



Sorry,Revisor. Wij zijn geen doemdenkers of idioten als jij. ER komt geen oorlog. Punt.  :denk:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Die beef tussen Trump en Jung Un komt ook behoorlijk onnozel over. Vooral van Amerikaanse kant. 
> Heb overigens meer begrip voor Noord-Korea dan die Cowboys die de wereld denken te sturen naar eigen belang.
> 
> Het zal ook nooit zover komen dat Amerika aanvalt. ondenkbaar.


Meer begrip voor Noord-Korea? Voor beiden heb ik geen begrip. De positie van Noord-korea is netzo verwerpelijk als die van de VS. Wat een pupers zijn die beide leiders. Puur egocentrisme en misplaatste trots. Twee pupers die elkaar bestoken met grote woorden en dreigementen over de ruggen van mijoenen burgers. Een overdosis nationale trots en machtsvertoon. Afschuwelijk dat tonen van militaire macht. Het beste zou zijn dat beide leiders sterven.

----------


## Liberate

> Meer begrip voor Noord-Korea? Voor beiden heb ik geen begrip. De positie van Noord-korea is netzo verwerpelijk als die van de VS. Wat een pupers zijn die beide leiders. Puur egocentrisme en misplaatste trots. Twee pupers die elkaar bestoken met grote woorden en dreigementen over de ruggen van mijoenen burgers. Een overdosis nationale trots en machtsvertoon. Afschuwelijk dat tonen van militaire macht. Het beste zou zijn dat beide leiders sterven.



Een wijze man aan het woord zonder te kijken naar wie Rob is.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Wel vind ik dat alle sancties tegen Noord-Korea opgeheven moeten worden. Het helpt geen moer! De spanningen lopen alleen maar op en de burgers zijn daarvan de dupe

----------


## Liberate

> Wel vind ik dat alle sancties tegen Noord-Korea opgeheven moeten worden. *Het helpt geen moer! De spanningen lopen alleen maar op en de burgers zijn daarvan de dupe*



Verstandig ook nog.

De leiding van Noord-Korea lijd niet onder sancties inderdaad maar de bevolking wel.


Respect voor je inzicht!  :duim:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Verstandig ook nog.
> 
> De leiding van Noord-Korea lijd niet onder sancties inderdaad maar de bevolking wel.
> 
> 
> Respect voor je inzicht!


Datzelfde geldt ook voor onder druk van de VS opgelegde sancties aan oa Iran en Venezuela. Niks sancties. Het gaat de VS geen pest aan als andere landen handel drijven met landen die op een zwarte lijst staan. Sancties treffen juist de burger en niet hun leiders. Cuba heeft ook enorm geleden onder een internationaal embargo. Dat heeft een desastreus effect op de welvaart in die landen. Landen isoleren heeft doorgaans weinig effect op het in die landen gevoerde beleid. We moeten met Noord-Korea gewoon weer om de tafel en ze betrekken bij de internationale gemeenschap. Das beter dan ze een grote bek geven.

----------


## Liberate

> Datzelfde geldt ook voor onder druk van de VS opgelegde sancties aan oa Iran en Venezuela. Niks sancties. Het gaat de VS geen pest aan als andere landen handel drijven met landen die op een zwarte lijst staan. Sancties treffen juist de burger en niet hun leiders. Cuba heeft ook enorm geleden onder een internationaal embargo. Dat heeft een desastreus effect op de welvaart in die landen. Landen isoleren heeft doorgaans weinig effect op het in die landen gevoerde beleid. We moeten met Noord-Korea gewoon weer om de tafel en ze betrekken bij de internationale gemeenschap. Das beter dan ze een grote bek geven.




Hoppa. Ik denk het,jij schrijft het!!  :gsm: 

Like en thanks omdat je eerlijk bent....en...gewoon zomaar!

----------


## Hawa

En Poetin heeft al haar chemische wapens vernietigt.
Hij zij hier wel bij: dat dit niet aan de orde was bij de Europeanen omdat ze het geld niet eens hebben om al die chemische wapens te gaan vernietigen.

Nou?

Even in het nieuws en je hoort hier niks meer over.
Over en sluiten dan maar weer,
fijne avond iedereen.....

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Leuke, onderhoudende topic dit. Allerlei wendingen, korte posts, vlotte uitwisselingen ...  :strik:

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw



----------


## Hawa

Die chemische wapens bevinden zich in Amerika, en niet in Europa. Foutje van mij.

Jammer dat niemand dat heeft opgemerkt. Schoenmaker blijf bij je leest.

fijne dag iedereen.....

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw



----------


## Revisor

De Republikeinse senator Bob Corker.  EPA 
*Republikeinse senator: gedrag Trump kan tot Derde Wereldoorlog leiden*

*Een Republikeinse senator heeft zondag hard uitgehaald naar de Amerikaanse president. Met zijn onbehouwen dreigementen aan andere landen kan Trump de Verenigde Staten 'op het pad naar een Derde Wereldoorlog' brengen, aldus Republikein Bob Corker.

*Door: Redactie 9 oktober 2017, 11:35 

It's a shame the White House has become an adult day care center. Someone obviously missed their shift this morning.
— Senator Bob Corker(@ SenBobCorker) 
Corker, voorzitter van de senaatscommissie voor Buitenlandse Zaken, deed zijn uitspraken in The New York Times. Het moddergooien tussen de partijgenoten begon zondagmiddag, toen Trump twitterde dat Corker hem had gesmeekt om steun ('endorsement') voor zijn herverkiezing, maar dat hij daarvan afziet. Trump bestempelde Corker als 'een obstakel voor de agenda van het Witte Huis', die 'het lef niet heeft om de verkiezingsstrijd aan te gaan' en bovendien 'goeddeels verantwoordelijk is voor de afgrijselijke Irandeal'. 

'Het is jammer dat het Witte Huis is verworden tot een crche voor volwassenen, waar de crcheleider vanochtend blijkbaar niet op zijn werk is verschenen', beantwoordde de senator uit de staat Tennessee het relaas van de president.

*'Reality show'*
...Hence, I would fully expect Corker to be a negative voice and stand in the way of our great agenda. Didn't have the guts to run!
— Donald J. Trump(@ realDonaldTrump)  
In het interview met de Times zegt Corker dat Trump het presidentschap behandelt als een 'reality show', 'alsof hij nog in The Apprentice zit'. 'Iedereen die om ons land geeft, zou bezorgd moeten zijn', aldus de senator. Volgens hem is Trump zo'n acuut gevaar dat leden van de regering hem in het gareel moeten houden. Hij legde zijn tweet over de 'crche' uit: 'Ik weet zeker dat men elke dag in het Witte Huis ernaar streeft dat hij zich inhoudt.'

Trump heeft volgens Corker meer dan eens het werk van diplomaten onderuit gehaald door over onderhandelingen te twitteren. Corker is een prominent lid van de Republikeinse Partij. In zijn tweetstorm zei Trump eerder op de dag over hem: 'Ik verwachtte allang dat Corker een negatieve impact zou hebben op onze geweldige politieke agenda.'

Hoewel Corker afziet van een herverkiezing, is zijn rol in Washington nog niet uitgespeeld. De commissie die hij voorzit, keurt de benoemingen van ambassadeurs door Trump goed (of af). En mocht de president zijn minister van Buitenlandse Zaken op straat zetten, zoals vorige week doorschemerde, dan leidt Corker de hoorzitting van zijn door Trump benoemde opvolger.



https://www.volkskrant.nl/buitenland...iden~a4520777/

----------


## SamirPlus

Carrire maken....... (dit deel moeten jullie zingen) 
Werken aan m'n toekomst....... (zie boven)
Veilig in het ziekenfonds....... (zie boven)
Maar, maar,......... (zie boven)
Dan lig ik in m'n nette pak, diploma's en m'n cheques op zak........

Hahahaha  :grote grijns:

----------


## Hawa

In Amerika kan je wapen kopen
oeverloos veel wapens
en je schiet
het uit
met vermeende kracht in terror?

Waarom?

Geen woord aan die daad
van die man
die
heet
Paddock!

Vrouwtje op de Philipijnen
waar al die mensen al leiden in terreur en verval.

Kolonialen in gebochtelt
streven
die die hielen strelen
van beneden naar boven
zoiets
.................................................. ....


maal je woorden
en zie je woorden
zijn je woorden niet eens meer
die ingevuld worden door
trauma.

zie die kind dan staan op die hoek
op het plein
met die shit
die shit
volwassen mens
zie je zelf in die afgrond
in die wapen
die wapen die opent
het vuur
en knalt en niemand
die het na kan vertellen.

Vertel het dan
hoe het zit
hoe die man
zo kan worden.

Autoriteiten willen het niet weten
het wapen
het vuur
de dood
en 
die stilte
die er valt
mededogenloos
in het wapen
in vooral
het geld
dat bloeit
en vloeit.

Dat wil toch niemand weten.

fijne dag iedereen.....

----------


## Revisor

David Boreanaz (links) in SEAL Team  Youtube/CBS 

*Toeval of Trumpeffect? Militairen overspoelen Amerikaanse televisie

**Het is oorlog op de Amerikaanse televisie. Letterlijk. Tussen alle remakes (Dynasty, SWAT), reboots (Will & Grace) en spin-offs (Star Trek, Young Sheldon) van bekende series worden de Amerikaanse tv-kijkers dit seizoen met militaire actieseries overspoeld.

*Door: Iaki Oorbe Genovesi 11 oktober 2017, 13:03

Amerikaanse grondtroepen, gevechtspiloten, Navy SEAL-commando's, ze komen allemaal voorbij in televisieseries die onlangs op de Amerikaanse buis verschenen of dat binnenkort zullen doen. Best opmerkelijk als je bedenkt dat uit diverse opiniepeilingen is gebleken dat de meeste Amerikanen oorlogsmoe zijn na jaren van gewapend conflict in Afghanistan en de strijd tegen terreurgroepen in Irak en Syri. De focus zou meer liggen op de binnenlandse verdeeldheid over de Amerikaanse president Donald Trump en zijn beleid. Over het politiegeweld tegen zwarten en de American-footballspelers die weigeren op te staan voor de vlag en het volkslied. Of de zorgen om de terugkerende grote schietpartijen zoals onlangs in Las Vegas. 

Daartegenover staat president Trump die zijn landgenoten en de rest van de wereld de afgelopen maanden herhaaldelijk verbaasde met zijn stevige oorlogsretoriek. Hij dreigde Noord-Korea met 'vuur en woede' en waarschuwde Venezuela dat 'militair ingrijpen een optie' zou zijn. Daarnaast gaf Trump groen licht voor het sturen van duizenden extra militairen naar Afghanistan en maakte hij werk van zijn belofte om het 'uitgeputte Amerikaanse leger' weer op te bouwen en te moderniseren.

*Tijdreizigers*

De gewapende en vaderlandslievende Amerikaanse mannen en vrouwen in militaire uniformen waar Trump de laatste tijd zo graag over oreert, maken in elk geval op grote schaal hun opwachting op de Amerikaanse zenders. 

Eind vorige maand verschenen The Brave (NBC) en SEAL Team (CBS). Deze week is Valor begonnen op The CW en volgende maand staat The Long Road Home op National Geographic op de rol.

Toeval of toch een Trump-effect? 'Het is een feit dat als een Republikeinse president wordt verkozen programmamakers denken dat er onder kijkers meer behoefte is aan militaire series', zei Kyle Jarrow, de man achter de nieuwe serie Valor, onlangs tegen het blad Variety. 

Voorzichtige conclusie: de militairen verdringen de vorig seizoen in de VS nog zo populaire tijdreizigers. Van het rijtje Time After Time (ABC), Making History en 22/11/63 (FOX), Frequency (The CW) en Timeless (NBC) krijgt alleen deze laatste serie een tweede seizoen. 

Nu zijn de militairen altijd wel aanwezig geweest op Amerikaanse schermen. De band tussen het Amerikaanse ministerie van Defensie en Hollywood bestaat al sinds William A. Wellmans vliegeniersdrama Wings uit 1927 en is in de bios slechts inniger geworden. Maar ook op televisie verbeeldden beroemde series als Hogan's Heroes, MASH, China Beach of Tour of Duty nu eens met humor, dan weer bloedserieus de Amerikaanse militaire strijd in Europa, Korea en Vietnam. 

Na de aanslagen van 11 september 2001 en de alomtegenwoordigheid van terreurgroepen als Al Qaida en Islamitische Staat is die militaire Amerikaanse bemoeienis in series als NCIS, JAG en Homeland afgeschilderd als een zenuwslopende, high tech, kat-en-muisstrijd tegen terroristen. Wat duidelijk ook het geval is in de nieuwe series die nu op de Amerikaanse televisie verschijnen.

*'War on terror'

*Zo moet in The Brave, met hoofdrollen voor Anne Heche en Mike Vogel, een ontvoerde oogarts van Artsen zonder Grenzen worden bevrijd uit handen van terreurgroep Al Nusra in Syri, en moet daarnaast een verdwenen CIA-agente in Oekrane in veiligheid worden gebracht. Terwijl in Valor, met onder meer Matt Barr en Christina Ochoa, weer alles draait om het terughalen van gevangengenomen kameraden na een mislukte actie om een Somalisch terreurkopstuk in handen te krijgen. 

Ook in SEAL Team, met de van de serie Bones bekende acteur David Boreanaz, draait het om geheime Amerikaanse missies in het kader van de zogeheten 'war on terror'. Daarbij is er naast eer, moed en patriottisme ook de nodige aandacht voor de menselijke gevolgen van de strijd van de militairen - denk aan PTTS - en hun familieleden.

Daarnaast worden - al dan niet openlijk - vragen gesteld bij de motieven van de Amerikaanse regering om bepaalde militaire acties te ondernemen. Ook de vraag of de commando's en soldaten wel voldoende toegerust zijn voor hun taken komt aan bod. Het is een van de thema's van The Long Road Home, gebaseerd op de bestseller van Martha Raddatz, waarin we als kijker de gebeurtenissen op 4 april 2004 volgen. Op die 'Black Sunday' kwamen Amerikaanse militairen van de First Cavalry Division uit Fort Hood (Texas) in een hinderlaag terecht in de sjiitische wijk Sadr City, in noordoost Bagdad.

*Blijvertjes?

*Of de nieuwe militaire series op de Amerikaanse televisie een blijvertje zullen zijn? Tv-critici zijn niet echt optimistisch. 'Op basis van de scenario's is geen enkele van de nieuwe shows bijzonder gedenkwaardig, en de thematische overlap helpt zeker niet om op te vallen', schreef CNN-criticus Brian Lowry. 'Dat maakt een tweede seizoen niet helemaal onmogelijk, maar de kans dat meer dan n serie een vervolg zal krijgen is nogal klein.' 

Intussen heeft History Channel, dat vorig seizoen al de serie Six uitzond, genspireerd op de missies van de elite-eenheid van de Amerikaanse marine (SEAL Team Six), wel een tweede seizoen aangekondigd. Begin 2018 volgen nog eens tien afleveringen over de 'special ops' die wereldberoemd zijn geworden door Osama Bin Laden in 2011 op te sporen en uit te schakelen.

Wie weet genieten Chief Senior Petty Officer Jason Hayes (SEAL Team), Captain Leland Gallo (Valor) of Captain Adam Dalton (The Brave) binnenkort net zoveel bekendheid. Al was het maar omdat de Amerikaanse president Trump ooit bekende zijn militaire inzichten te krijgen door 'naar televisieseries te kijken'.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/televisie/...isie~a4521192/

----------


## Hawa

Die Trump is gewoonweg een verkoper niet strateeg op militair gebied.

Hoe meer hij verkoopt in zijn handel des te meer zijn aanzien.

Met iedereen maakt hij vrienden en ook met Erdogan.

Zie dan zijn pruilmondje in gefluister ; we make it!

Trump is de grootste loverboy aller tijden.

Een soort Saddam Hoessein,die ook kindertjes over de bol ging aaien en anderen in de shit liet draaien.

Zijn vrouw die zogenaamde derde of tweede vrouw met bomberjack en met hoge hakken.
Hij ziet het niet!
Hij is van de handel en de wandel
in het mooie tijd in verdrijf
beetje met zijn vingers over klitten gaan
welbespraakt in weinig wol.

Gedraaf en speculatie met zijn nick vriend die kernkop
die ass holl!

Handel is handel en nog geen oorlog vriend
zie je partijen met die hoge hoed
ook allemaal in die corrupte bende
in betoog in overvloed
Jij behaagt je volk
in mooie woorden
maar die woorden
zijn niet voor
die klasse
is geen klasse
is mijn stem
onze stem.
America first.
America first.
America first.

Erdogan ook Turkije voorop
in het aller vernieuwende Ottomaanse rijk.

Iedereen in de cel
rel del del
iedereen in de hel.

En lever die klootzak maar uit
die klootzak van een imam
dan krijg jij je tuig terug.

Aanslag op die premier
aanslagen met zovelen doden
wat kan
het Erdogan
schelen
als hij maar
die god uithangt
in zijn
heilige tijdperk.

Onnozele halzen in regeringstijd
dat roept op
vergelding
die 
Noord Korea haan
blijft te scepter slaan
in
onverbloemde leuzen
het schatert
er lustig op los
die boem
en die boem
in die aarbeving
was raket
op die schaal van richter schaal no zes.

Op de fles met al die pschyopaten
op de fles
en die fles
zit die kurk
er diep in.

fijne dag iedereen......

----------


## Revisor

*Een oorlog tussen Iran en de Verenigde Staten komt dichterbij, maar Iran staat niet alleen*

Ghassan Dahhan 21:05, 13 mei 2019


De Iraanse president Hassan Rouhani tijdens een bijeenkomst van vorige week woensdag.  EPA

*Een oorlog tussen Iran en de Verenigde Staten komt dichterbij. Maar niemand, ook de Amerikanen niet, is hierbij gebaat.*

De Amerikanen gaan onverminderd door met escaleren tegen Iran. Zelfs de belangrijkste bondgenoot van de VS, Groot-Brittanni, vreest een oorlog tussen de twee landen. Hoewel het zo ver nog niet is, brengen de incidenten met de Saudische olietankers en Emiraatse vaartuigen in de Golf van Oman  als tenminste bewezen kan worden dat ze hebben plaatsgevonden en Iran erachter zit  een militair conflict wel dichterbij. 

Iran is niet gebaat bij een conflict met de supermacht, maar overgeleverd aan de grillen van de VS is Teheran niet. Het land heeft in de laatste decennia verschillende manieren gevonden om zich te weren tegen Amerikaanse druk. Om te beginnen heeft Iran zijn geografische ligging mee: het heeft toegang tot drie zeen en grenst aan zeven landen, en met een aantal daarvan heeft Teheran goede banden. Het is dus niet zo gemakkelijk voor de VS om het land te isoleren. Bovendien heeft Teheran, anders dan veel Arabische landen, genvesteerd in onderwijs en technologie. De Iraanse wapenindustrie kan zich ondanks sancties verder blijven ontwikkelen. 

De buitenlandse betrekkingen zijn ook van groot belang. De Amerikanen zullen geen toestemming krijgen van de VN-Veiligheidsraad voor een oorlog tegen Iran, omdat Teheran op goede voet staat met Rusland en China  beide landen beschikken over vetorecht. 

*Hechte banden*

Een ander voordeel voor Iran zijn de verhoudingen in het Midden-Oosten: Iran heeft daar vrienden, de VS slechts bondgenoten. Iran en zijn vrienden  Hezbollah in Libanon, Hamas in Gaza, Assad in Syri, sjiitische milities in Irak en de Houthi-rebellen in Jemen  komen voor elkaar op, ook in barre tijden. De Amerikanen, en vooral onder Trump, willen vooral verdienen aan hun bondgenoten, zoals aan de bescherming van Saudi-Arabi. De bondgenoten van de VS willen omgekeerd dat Washington het vuile werk opknapt, mocht het tot een oorlog met Iran komen. 

Irans vrienden in de regio zijn militair lang niet zo machtig als de VS en hun bondgenoten, maar hun banden zijn wel hecht. Deze zelfbenoemde As van het Verzet wisselt onderling kennis uit, en de leden delen soms zelfs in ervaring. Hezbollah en Iran stuurden in het verleden antiraketraketten naar Hamas in Gaza. Iran vocht in de afgelopen jaren zij aan zij met Hezbollah en het Syrische leger tegen bijvoorbeeld IS in Syri, en Teheran zond ook strijders en militairen naar buurland Irak. 

In een oorlog tussen de VS en Iran is het goed mogelijk dat bijvoorbeeld Hezbollah en sjiitische milities in Irak Iran zullen bijstaan. Iraakse milities kunnen dan gelijktijdig de aanval openen op Amerikaanse troepen in Irak, Hezbollah en Hamas op Isral, en de Houthi-rebellen in Jemen op Saudi-Arabi.

Het risico van een oorlog tegen Iran is dat deze kan uitmonden in een regionaal conflict. En het is precies dit nachtmerriescenario waarvan de Iranirs hopen dat het de Amerikanen op afstand zal houden.


https://www.trouw.nl/democratie/een-...leen~a4966c1f/

----------


## Selected

> *Een oorlog tussen Iran en de Verenigde Staten komt dichterbij, maar Iran staat niet alleen*
> 
> Ghassan Dahhan– 21:05, 13 mei 2019
> 
> 
> De Iraanse president Hassan Rouhani tijdens een bijeenkomst van vorige week woensdag.  EPA
> 
> *Een oorlog tussen Iran en de Verenigde Staten komt dichterbij. Maar niemand, ook de Amerikanen niet, is hierbij gebaat.*
> 
> ...


Trump is in de ban van de Saudische petroldollars. Niets gaat daar verandering in brengen. 

Het zwakke en laffe optreden van Trump na de dood van Khashoggi verraad genoeg over de itentie'(s) van regering Trump tav vrede en gerechtigheid in de wereld.

----------


## IBKIS

Er komt geen oorlog. Op 16 januari 2033 eindigt alle menselijke leven op aarde. Door een botsing met een onverwacht grote comeet. Tot dan blijven we elkaar haten en blijven zogenaamde wereldleiders elkaar in een quasi-houdgreep houden. Angsteconomie omdat het kapitalistische systeem metaalmoeheid vertoont en deze op instorten staat. 

16 januari 2033 dus. Wie collectieve zelfmoord wil plegen op 15 januari 2033: [email protected]. we doen het pas bij 6 miljard plus aanmeldingen. Dus treuzel niet.

----------


## Selected

> Er komt geen oorlog. Op 16 januari 2033 eindigt alle menselijke leven op aarde. Door een botsing met een onverwacht grote comeet. Tot dan blijven we elkaar haten en blijven zogenaamde wereldleiders elkaar in een quasi-houdgreep houden. Angsteconomie omdat het kapitalistische systeem metaalmoeheid vertoont en deze op instorten staat. 
> 
> 16 januari 2033 dus. Wie collectieve zelfmoord wil plegen op 15 januari 2033: [email protected]. we doen het pas bij 6 miljard plus aanmeldingen. Dus treuzel niet.


Zelfsmoord plegen is haram. 

En het promoten van een (collectieve) zelfmoordactie wat mogelijk tot n dode of meer kan leiden is denk in nog ''harammer'' broeder.  :ego:

----------


## Revisor

*Arundhati Roy: een Amerikaanse aanval op Iran zou 'de grootste fout zijn die het ooit heeft gemaakt*



Door: Arundhati Roy/Democracy Now Gepubliceerd: 15 mei 2019 

Afgelopen zondagavond gaf Arundhati Roy de Arthur Miller Freedom to Write-lezing in het Apollo Theater in Harlem als onderdeel van het PEN World Voices Festival. Ze leest - in het programma Democracy Now - een fragment van de lezing voor. "In de afgelopen paar jaar, gezien de oorlogen die het heeft gevoerd, en de internationale verdragen waar het willekeurig op teruggekomen is, past de Amerikaanse regering perfect in haar eigen definitie van een schurkenstaat," zei Roy.

(bron: website Democracy Now, vertaling globalinfo.nl)

"En nu, met dezelfde oude angstaanjagende tactieken, dezelfde vermoeide leugens en hetzelfde oude valse nieuws over nucleaire wapens, maakt het zich op om Iran te bombarderen. Dat zal de grootste fout zijn die het ooit heeft gemaakt. '

*AMY GOODMAN*: Dit is Democracy Now!, "Democracynow.org": https: //www.democracynow.org, The War and Peace Report. Ik ben Amy Goodman met Nermeen Shaikh. Onze gast voor het komende uur, Arundhati Roy, de winnaar van de Booker Prize voor haar eerste roman The God of Small Things. Haar tweede roman, The Ministry of Utmost Happiness, stond lang op de lijst voor dezelfde prijs in 2017. Nu komt er een verzameling van haar non-fictie-schrijven uit genaamd My Seditious Heart. Het is meer dan duizend pagina's en zal uitkomen in juni. Gisteravond heb je een gepassioneerde toespraak gegeven in het historische Apollo Theater in Harlem. De lezing die je hebt gegeven, heette de Arthur Miller Freedom to Write-lezing, en je noemde het 'A Place for Literature'. Kun je er een stukje van met ons delen?

*ARUNDHATI ROY*: Natuurlijk. Terwijl de ijskappen smelten, terwijl de oceanen opwarmen en grondwaterlagen instorten, terwijl we door het delicate web van onderlinge afhankelijkheid verscheuren dat het leven op aarde ondersteunt, terwijl onze formidabele intelligentie ons ertoe brengt de grenzen tussen mensen en machines te overschrijden en onze nog formidabelere overmoed ons vermogen ondermijnt om het voortbestaan van onze planeet te verbinden met onze overleving als soort, omdat we kunst vervangen door algoritmen en staren naar een toekomst waarin de meeste mensen misschien niet eens nodig zijn om aan economische activiteiten deel te nemen aan of daarvoor te worden beloond, op precies dat moment zien we dat blanke supremacisten het Witte Huis vast in handen nemen, zien we nieuwe imperialisten in China en neonazi's die opnieuw massaal de straten van Europa innemen, hindoe-nationalisten in India, en een groot aantal slager-prinsen en kleinere dictators in andere landen om ons naar het onbekende te leiden.

Terwijl velen van ons droomden dat een andere wereld mogelijk is, zaten zij ook te dromen. En het is hun droom, onze nachtmerrie, die gevaarlijk dicht bij het punt staat om te worden gerealiseerd. De gratuite oorlogen en gesanctioneerde hebzucht van het kapitalisme hebben de planeet in gevaar gebracht en gevuld met vluchtelingen. Een groot deel van de schuld daarvoor ligt vierkant op de schouders van de regering van de Verenigde Staten. Zeventien jaar na het binnenvallen van Afghanistan, na het naar het stenen tijdperk te hebben gebombardeerd met als enig doel de Taliban omver te werpen, is de Amerikaanse regering weer in gesprek met dezelfde Taliban. In de tussentijd heeft het Irak, Libi en Syri vernietigd. Honderdduizenden hebben hun leven verloren door oorlog en sancties. Een hele regio is afgedaald in chaos, oude steden zijn tot stof gebombardeerd.

Temidden van de verlatenheid en het puin, is een wangedrocht genaamd Daesh, ISIS, voortgebracht. Het heeft zich over de wereld verspreid, zonder onderscheid gewone mensen vermoordend die absoluut niets te maken hadden met Amerika's oorlogen. In de afgelopen paar jaar, gezien de oorlogen die het heeft gevoerd en de internationale verdragen waar het willekeurig op teruggekomen is, is de Amerikaanse regering perfect gaan passen in haar eigen definitie van een schurkenstaat. En nu ze hun toevlucht nemen tot dezelfde oude afschriktactieken, dezelfde vermoeide leugens en hetzelfde oude valse nieuws over nucleaire wapens, maakt het zich op om Iran te bombarderen. Dat zal de grootste fout zijn die het ooit heeft gemaakt.


https://www.globalinfo.nl/Achtergron...-heeft-gemaakt

----------


## HaasHaas

als je de grappen op de nieuwsradio van gta5 gevolgd hebt, dan weet je ook hoe de amerikaan blijkbaar echt serieus is gaan denken. echt alles uit amerika heeft een imperialistische gevolg/doel. wat je soms op die radiozenders hoorde, wordt nu door trump uitgevoerd. handelsoorlog met china is letterlijk besproken in het spel (radio).

----------


## Revisor

Allemaal wanhoopspogingen van een wereldmacht in verval. Het zal nog wel lang duren, maar het verval is al decennia geleden al ingezet. Helaas beschikkingen ze over massavernietingingswapens die onze gehele aarde en leefmilieu kapot kunnen maken.

----------


## mrz

En dat allemaal om de lithium in Afghanistan? Fuck die mobieltjes! Zodat vluchtelingen met het thuisfront kunnen bellen?! Nee, goed gedaan hoor, westelijke strijdkrachten. lol.

De westerse mens afhankelijk maken van batterijen en de grondstoffen voor die batterijen hacken bij oosterse landen?
Mens moet terug naar basic. Vluchtelingenstatus voor de westerlingen.!!! Daar ben ik voor!

De tegenpartij!  :grote grijns: 

Het zou leuk zijn ware het niet zo triest dat het misschien gewoon zo zit.....

----------


## Revisor

Commentaar 4 januari 2020

*Wraak is geen Midden-Oostenbeleid, ook niet bij Qassem Soleimani

Iran*

Op consistentie is het Amerikaanse Midden-Oostenbeleid niet te betrappen. Een paar maanden geleden, in oktober 2019, beloofde president Donald Trump niet alleen Amerikaanse troepen uit Syri terug te trekken, hij beloofde ook een einde aan de militaire betrokkenheid van de VS in de regio. De slechtste beslissing ooit in de geschiedenis van ons land, zoals hij die militaire aanwezigheid in het Midden-Oosten noemde, moest worden teruggedraaid.

In de nacht van donderdag op vrijdag bleek dat Amerika het oude machtsspel in het Midden-Oosten met geweld blijft spelen. De drone-aanval in Bagdad op de Iraanse generaal Qassem Soleimani was bovendien van een zeldzame roekeloosheid. De dood van Soleimani, het militaire en strategische gezicht van Iran, kan tot een escalatie leiden.

De kans dat Iran een directe confrontatie met de VS zoekt is klein. Maar er zijn talloze manieren om Amerika op indirecte wijze dwars te zitten, in Irak, of in Syri. Ook Isral, een belangrijke bondgenoot, kan de gevolgen ondervinden. Iran steunt talloze regeringen en gewapende groepen, die de regio verder kunnen destabiliseren.

Dat Soleimani vele vijanden had in het Midden-Oosten, en een bloedig cv op zak had, is niet de kwestie. Als hoofd van de elitebrigade Al Quds was hij het brein achter de grote Iraanse bemoeienis met landen als Irak en Syri. Dat Bashar al-Assad nog altijd president van Syri is, kan deels worden toegeschreven aan de bemoeienis van Soleimani. Het Pentagon beschuldigt Soleimani van betrokkenheid bij een al langer gaande escalatie in Irak, waarbij onder meer de Amerikaanse ambassade in Bagdad door pro-Iraanse milities werd bestormd. Maar wraak is geen beleid.

Alles wijst erop dat de dood van Soleimani ondoordacht en impulsief is uitgevoerd. Het Amerikaanse Congres is vooraf niet ingelicht. Evenmin gebeurde dat met Amerikas bondgenoten, die nu overhaast moeten reageren, bijvoorbeeld door landgenoten uit Irak te evacueren.

Het is te simpel dit op het grillige karakter van Trump af te schuiven. De Amerikaanse Midden-Oostenpolitiek zwalkt al decennia tussen verschillende, vaak tegengestelde, ideen  met rampzalige gevolgen. De Amerikaanse inval in Irak, in 2003, leidde niet alleen tot de val van dictator Saddam Hussein, maar ook tot sektarisme en burgeroorlog. Indirect speelden de VS met deze oorlog Iran in de kaart. Dat Soleimani zich jarenlang vrij kon bewegen in Irak, is veelzeggend voor de groeiende Iraanse invloed in dat land.

Ook in de Syrische burgeroorlog veranderde de Amerikaanse strategie, in het voordeel van Iran. Aan het begin was het afzetten van Assad het doel. Maar gaandeweg werd het verslaan van Islamitische Staat belangrijker. Dat maakte Iran, dat hetzelfde doel had, tot een halve bondgenoot van de VS. Irans bondgenoot Assad zit stevig in het zadel. Opnieuw: Amerika zwalkt, Iran profiteert.

Barack Obama sloot, samen met de internationale gemeenschap, een nucleaire deal met Iran. Hoe imperfect ook, de deal maakte een einde aan Irans nucleaire ambities. Trump haalde in 2018 de Amerikaanse handtekening weg onder het akkoord en viel terug op een oud wapen om Iran te beteugelen: sancties.

Deze strategie heeft niets goeds opgeleverd, en heeft een militaire confrontatie alleen maar dichterbij gebracht. Iran luistert niet plotseling naar Amerikaanse eisen omdat een sanctieregime wordt aangescherpt. Die strategie is al ineffectief sinds 1979. Trump, die trots is op zijn vermogen deals te sluiten, zei dat hij een nieuw akkoord met Iran zou uitonderhandelen. Daar is tot vandaag niets van gebleken.

Met unilaterale stappen brengen de VS hun Europese bondgenoten keer op keer in verlegenheid. De EU, mede-ondertekenaar van de Iran-deal, hoopte het akkoord in ieder geval tot november, de Amerikaanse presidentsverkiezingen, in leven te houden. De kans dat dat nog lukt is nu een stuk kleiner geworden.

Nederland doet bovendien vanaf dit jaar mee aan een Europese coalitie, door Frankrijk geleid, die de veiligheid van de scheepvaart in de Straat van Hormuz moet beschermen. De Nederlandse marine stuurt een fregat. De risicos van deze missie, die losstaat van Amerikaanse belangen, zijn een stuk groter geworden. Het is een herinnering aan het kabinet dat de trans-Atlantische belangen steeds verder uit elkaar lopen. Het is noodzakelijk dat Nederland daarom met de Europese bondgenoten optrekt om een gezamenlijke visie op het Midden-Oosten uit te dragen. De dood van Soleimani herinnert Europa eraan dat het vooral op zichzelf is aangewezen. 

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/01/04...imani-a3985687

----------


## Revisor

Ik hou nog de optie open dat het wel doordacht is en een niet-impulsieve beslissing geweest is om de Iraanse generaal te vermoorden.

Ik geloof niet dat Trump zoveel macht heeft om een niet doordachte impulsieve beslissing te nemen. Er zit een heel team achter.

----------


## Artikel1

> Allemaal wanhoopspogingen van een wereldmacht in verval. Het zal nog wel lang duren, maar het verval is al decennia geleden al ingezet. Helaas beschikkingen ze over massavernietingingswapens die onze gehele aarde en leefmilieu kapot kunnen maken.


Hahaha,nice one!!

Ik verwacht na deze brute aanval van de VS dat Iran haar atoomwapenprogramma gaat opschroeven en dat veel landen zich niet meer veilig gaan voelen. 

Trump luid met deze brute aanval op een soevereine natie een nieuwe tijdperk in denk ik. Veel bondgenoten van de VS aarzelen. 

Iran moet nu haar kans grijpen! 

Trump zaait teveel verdeeldheid onder haar eigen bondgenoten. Nu moet Iran toeslaan en haar atoomprogramma in volle gang zetten.

----------


## Artikel1

De hervatting van het atoomwapenprogramma van Iran is een kwestie van tijd. 

Ik steun Iran hierin net als tientallen miljoenen anderen elders op de wereld dat ook doen.

----------


## Artikel1

> Ik hou nog de optie open dat het wel doordacht is en een niet-impulsieve beslissing geweest is om de Iraanse generaal te vermoorden.
> 
> Ik geloof niet dat Trump zoveel macht heeft om een niet doordachte impulsieve beslissing te nemen. Er zit een heel team achter.


Klopt.

Maar Trump heeft als enige persoon het recht om groen licht te geven. Trump moest een keuze maken. En dat heeft hij gedaan. Voor de rest doen die analyse's er niet meer aan toe. Het is gebeurd.

Nu moet West-Europa wr de puin gaan ruimen. Met vele doden tot gevolg denk ik.

----------


## Revisor

*Report: U.S. Gives Israel Green Light to Assassinate Iranian General Soleimani*

Al Jarida, a Kuwaiti newspaper which in recent years had broken exclusive stories from Israel, says Israel was 'on the verge' of assassinating Soleimani, but the U.S. warned Tehran and thwarted the operation

Haaretz Jan 01, 2018 1:30 PM


General Qassem Suleimani, commander of Iran's Quds Force, 2015. AP

Note: This article was published in January 2018

Washington gave Israel a green light to assassinate Qassem Soleimani, the commander of the Quds Force, the overseas arm of Iran's Revolutionary Guard, Kuwaiti newspaper Al-Jarida reported on Monday.

Al-Jarida, which in recent years had broken exclusive stories from Israel, quoted a source in Jerusalem as saying that "there is an American-Israeli agreement" that Soleimani is a "threat to the two countries' interests in the region." It is generally assumed in the Arab world that the paper is used as an Israeli platform for conveying messages to other countries in the Middle East.
Related Articles

The agreement between Israel and the United States, according to the report, comes three years after Washington thwarted an Israeli attempt to kill the general.

The report says Israel was "on the verge" of assassinating Soleimani three years ago, near Damascus, but the United States warned the Iranian leadership of the plan, revealing that Israel was closely tracking the Iranian general.

The incident, the report said, "sparked a sharp disagreement between the Israeli and American security and intelligence apparatuses regarding the issue."

The Kuwaiti report also identified Iran's second in command in Syria, known as "Abu Baker," as Mohammad Reda Falah Zadeh. It said he also "might be a target" for Israel, as well as other actors in the region.


https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/...mani-1.5630156

----------


## Revisor

Jefferson Morley | October 24, 2019

*Is Israel Targeting Irans Top General For Assassination?*

Thats the question circulating both in Arab and Israeli media.

Israels Mossad is the worlds foremost practitioner of assassination. General Qasem Soleimani is commander of the Qods Force, the special operations command of Irans Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC). Israel is worried about Irans growing influence in the Middle East. Soleimani is Irans most effective general.

In an interview published Thursday, Mossad chief Yossi Cohen said a potential Israeli assassination of Iranian general Qassem Soleimani, the head of the elite Quds Force in Irans Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps, was not impossible.

In recent years, Soleimani has led two successful Iranian military operations: the campaign to drive ISIS out of Iraq in 2015 and the campaign to crush the jihadist forces opposed to Syrias Bashar al-Assad.

In the same period, Israel assassinated at least five Iranian nuclear scientists, according to Israeli journalist Ronen Bergman, in an effort to thwart Irans nuclear program.

In a profile piece for ultra-Orthodox newspaper Mishpacha, Cohen was asked about Soleimanis claim that Israeli aircraft targeted him and Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah in Beirut during the Second Lebanon War in 2006.

With all due respect to his bluster, he hasnt necessarily committed the mistake yet that would place him on the prestigious list of Mossads assassination targets, Cohen said.

Jack Khoury, a reporter for Haaretz, the leftist Israeli daily, recently reported:

In January, Washington gave Israel the green light to assassinate Soleimani, according to Kuwaiti newspaper Al-Jarida. 

_Al-Jarida, which in recent years had broken exclusive stories from Israel, quoted a source in Jerusalem as saying that there is an American-Israeli agreement that Soleimani is a threat to the two countries interests in the region. It is generally assumed in the Arab world that the paper is used as an Israeli platform for conveying messages to other countries in the Middle East._

An October 6 report from the Meir Amit Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center in Israel highlighted Soleimanis emergence as a political figure in Iran. (The Center, named after a Mossad chief in the 1960s, reliably reflects the views of Israeli intelligence.)

Recently, the official website of the Supreme Leader of Iran uncharacteristically published photos documenting a meeting of the Supreme Leader of Iran, Ali Khamenei, the Secretary General of Hezbollah, Hassan Nasrallah, and the Commander of the Qods Force of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), Qasem Soleimani. It is unclear when the meeting was held. The photographs were published alongside a wide-ranging interview with Secretary General of Hezbollah, Hassan Nasrallah, published on the website of the Supreme Leader. In the interview, Nasrallah detailed the development of relations between Iran and Hezbollah since the 1980s. In addition, a rare interview with Qasem Soleimani was aired on Iranian TV concerning the 2006 Lebanon War. It is possible that these media appearances, alongside the threats recently made toward Israel by senior IRGC commanders, are intended to send a deterrent message to Israel to dissuade it from continuing to act against Iranian-linked targets in Syria, Lebanon and western Iraq.[emphasis added]

By elevating Soleimanis prominence, the Israelis suggest, the Iranians are sending a message that his assassination would be regarded as causus belli, justification for war.

It is worth noting that Iranian media recently carried reports, also picked up in Israel, that its security forces had foiled a Hebrew-Arab plot to assassinate Soleimani. The report quoted Hossein Taeb, head of the Intelligence Organization of Irans Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC)

The assassination squad prepared between 350 and 500 kilograms of explosive material to use against Soleimani during the holy month of Muharram, which began this year in early September, possibly in the Iranian city of Kerman, Taeb added. 

Assassinating Soleimani would be consistent with Israeli doctrine. It would also suck the United States into a war with Iran, at a time when President Trump is loudly proclaiming his intention to end Americas stupid endless wars.

https://deepstateblog.org/2019/10/24...assassination/

----------


## Revisor

Jefferson Morley | January 3, 2020

*After Mossad Targeted Soleimani, Trump Pulled the Trigger*



Khameini and SoleimaniIrans Supreme Leader Ayatollah Khameini and Quds Force commander Qasem Soleimani, right (Credit: Wikimedia Commons)

Last October Yossi Cohen, head of Israels Mossad, spoke openly about assassinating Iranian general Qassem Soleimani, the head of the elite Quds Force in Irans Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps.

He knows very well that his assassination is not impossible, Cohen said in an interview. Soleimani had boasted that the Israels tried to assassinate him in 2006 and failed.

With all due respect to his bluster, Cohen said, he hasnt necessarily committed the mistake yet that would place him on the prestigious list of Mossads assassination targets.


Yossi CohenYossi Cohen, Mossad chief

Is Israel Targeting Irans Top General for Assassination? I asked on October 24. On Thursday, Soleimani was killed in an air strike ordered by President Trump.

Soleimanis convoy was struck by U.S. missiles as he left a meeting at Baghdads airport amid anti-Iranian and anti-American demonstrations in Iraq. Supporters of an Iranian-backed militia had agreed to withdraw from the U.S. diplomatic compound in return for a promise that the government would allow a parliamentary vote on expelling 5,000 U.S. troops from the country.

The Pentagon confirmed the military operation, which came at the direction of the president and was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The Pentagon claimed in a statement that Gen. Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. 

Israeli Prime Minister Bibi Netanyahu, under indictment for criminal charges, was the first and only national leader to support Trumps action, while claiming that that Trump acted entirely on his own.

Just as Israel has the right to self-defense, the United States has exactly the same right, Netanyahu told reporters in Greece. Qassem Soleimani is responsible for the deaths of American citizens and other innocents, and he was planning more attacks.

Iranian President Hassan Rouhani vowed retaliation for the generals death, tweeting that Iran will take revenge for this heinous crime.

*Capable Foe*


Qasem SoleimaniQasem Soleimani, commander of Irans Quds force. (Credit: Wikimedia Commons)

Soleimani was the most capable foe of the United States and Israel in the region. As chief of the Al-Quds force, Soleimani was a master of Irans asymmetric warfare strategy, using proxy forces to bleed Irans enemies, while preserving the governments ability to plausibly deny involvement.

After the U.S. invasions of Iraq, he funded and trained anti-American militias that launched low-level attacks on U.S. occupation forces, killing upward of 600 U.S. servicemen and generating pressure for U.S. withdrawal.

In recent years, Soleimani led two successful Iranian military operations: the campaign to drive ISIS out of western Iraq in 2015 and the campaign to crush the jihadist forces opposed to Syrias Bashar al-Assad. The United States and Israel denounced Irans role in both operations but could not prevent Iran from claiming victory.

Soleimani had assumed a leading role in Iraqi politics in the past year. The anti-ISIS campaign relied on Iraqi militias, which the Iranians supported with money, weapons, and training. After ISIS was defeated, these militia maintained a prominent role in Iraq that many resented, leading to demonstrations and rioting. Soleimani was seeking to stabilize the government and channel the protests against the United States when he was killed.

In the same period, Israel pursued its program of targeted assassination. In the past decade Mossad assassinated at least five Iranian nuclear scientists, according to Israeli journalist Ronen Bergman, in an effort to thwart Irans nuclear program. Yossi Melman, another Israeli journalist, says that Mossad has assassinated 60-70 enemies outside of its borders since its founding in 1947, though none as prominent as Soleimani.

Israel also began striking at the Iranian-backed militias in Iraq last year. The United States did the same on December 29, killing 19 fighters and prompting anti-American demonstrations as big as the anti-Iranian demonstrations of a month ago.

Now the killing of Soleimani promises more unrest, if not open war. The idea that it will deter Iranian attacks is foolish.

This doesnt mean war, wrote former Defense Department official Andrew Exum, It will not lead to war, and it doesnt risk war. None of that. It is war.​

The Kuwaiti newspaper Al-Jarida reported a year ago that Washington had given Israel the green light to assassinate Soleimani. Al-Jarida, which in recent years has broken exclusive stories from Israel, quoted a source in Jerusalem as saying that there is an American-Israeli agreement that Soleimani is a threat to the two countries interests in the region. It is generally assumed in the Arab world that the paper is used as an Israeli platform for conveying messages to other countries in the Middle East.

Trump has now fulfilled the wishes of Mossad. After proclaiming his intention to end Americas stupid endless wars, the president has effectively declared war on the largest country in the region in solidarity with Israel, the most unpopular country in the Middle East.


https://deepstateblog.org/2020/01/03...d-the-trigger/

----------


## HaasHaas

israel wil natuurlijk ook wat veren meepikken. of ze krijgen juist veren toegeworpen door de arabische media. zo lijkt het tenminste. wel nogal slonzig van iran om hun belangrijkste generaal zo makkelijk te laten uitschakelen. lijkt mij dat zo'n poppetje dan de eerste prioriteit beveiliging krijgt. misschien moet iran ook even kijken of er niet iemand is binnen de regering die wellicht wat jaloers was op de generaal. lijkt mij wat simpel allemaal om je belangrijkste generaal door een drone-aanval om zeep te helpen op iraaks grondgebied. een gebied dat in feite een satellietstaat is van iran.

----------


## Revisor

Ik ben nu geneigd om meer te denken dat dit een welbewuste en doordachte actie is en er toe dient om een openlijke oorlog met Iran te beginnen.

Als israel en de VS uit zichzelf de oorlog beginnen dan is duidelijk wie de oorlog begonnen is. Met deze moord dagen ze Iran uit om openlijk wat terug te doen. Dan heeft de VS weer een reden om nog iets ergers te doen. Iran moet dan weer reageren. Tot dat een openlijk oorlog onvermijdelijk wordt. Voor de rest van de wereld is dan minder duidelijk wie nu echt begonnen is.

Dan gaan ze Iran bombarderen. Iran is dan kapot gebombardeerd zodat israel een grotere voorsprong krijgt.

----------


## HaasHaas

nah, als ze een oorlog willen beginnen tegen iran dan waren daar al eerder signalen voor om die oorlog te beginnen. deze moord moet je echt puur zien als vergeldingsactie op de drone-aanval van iran op die saudische olieraffinaderij. iran weet dat ook donders goed. die proxy-oorlog tussen iran en de vs/israel/saudi arabi is al een poos bezig. rechtstreeks een oorlog beginnen tegen de vs die door een ramptoerist wordt geleid is een zelfmoordmissie. iran is niet bij machte om die oorlog te winnen. dat zou sowieso betekenen dat het regime uit 1979 weg is. dat zou betekenen dat een israel nog minder te vrezen zal hebben. en een vs die extra olievelden kan gaan looten. 

iran zal zich wreken door een proxy-aanval in te zetten. meer dan dat zal er niet in zitten.

dat is de westerse gedachtegang die er achter zit. wat er echt gebeurd is of wat er gaande is, is niet duidelijk. too much noise and vectoring.

----------


## Artikel1

> Ik ben nu geneigd om meer te denken dat dit een welbewuste en doordachte actie is en er toe dient om een openlijke oorlog met Iran te beginnen.
> 
> Als israel en de VS uit zichzelf de oorlog beginnen dan is duidelijk wie de oorlog begonnen is. Met deze moord dagen ze Iran uit om openlijk wat terug te doen. Dan heeft de VS weer een reden om nog iets ergers te doen. Iran moet dan weer reageren. Tot dat een openlijk oorlog onvermijdelijk wordt. Voor de rest van de wereld is dan minder duidelijk wie nu echt begonnen is.
> 
> Dan gaan ze Iran bombarderen. Iran is dan kapot gebombardeerd zodat israel een grotere voorsprong krijgt.


Dat denk ik ook. Iran kan niet openlijk toeslaan. Doen ze dat wel riskeren ze een oorlog met de VS.

Daarom denk ik ook dat Iran wel hard terug gaat slaan zonder een direct link naar Iran. Ik verwacht ook dat het geweld zal toenemen en dat Iran haar invloed in stroomversnelling zal gaan uitbreiden. Iran heeft al heel veel invloed op Irak. 

And last but not least denk ik dat Iran haar kernwapenprogramma gaat opschroeven. Rusland waarschuwde de VS hier al voor. Heel de wereld heeft gezien dat deze actie illegaal was en Iran kan niks anders doen dan kernwapens produceren om terroristische aanvallen van de VS te voorkomen.

Al-Sawt schreef het een paar jaar terug treffend op NVVD'; _" Nucleaire wapens produceren ter afschrikking'_'. Trump had die generaal nooit aangevallen als Iran over kernwapens had beschikt.

Iran kan het nu makkelijker verkopen aan de wereld.

----------


## Revisor

De smerigste reactie kwam van Nederland.

Ze steunen de moordaanslagen van de VS en als Iran reageert met de raketaanvallen dan schreeuwen ze moord en brand.

Wat ik wel verbaasd over was is dat ex-minister van defensie van Nederland Hennis huppeldepup, nu werkzaam voor de VN in Irak, de rouwplechtigheid van de andere door de VS vermoorde militieleider bijwoonde.

----------


## Oiseau

> Een Nucleaire Wereldoorlog is binnen 30 jaar zeker niet ondankbaar!
> 
> Daarvoor zullen er wat grote natuurrampen huishouden!


Oeps...?!

Minder dan 30 jaar blijkbaar..

Ik ga niet vechten maar wel vasten en veel Salat .

----------


## Artikel1

> De smerigste reactie kwam van Nederland.
> 
> Ze steunen de moordaanslagen van de VS en als Iran reageert met de raketaanvallen dan schreeuwen ze moord en brand.
> 
> Wat ik wel verbaasd over was is dat ex-minister van defensie van Nederland Hennis huppeldepup, nu werkzaam voor de VN in Irak, de rouwplechtigheid van de andere door de VS vermoorde militieleider bijwoonde.


Hoezo verbaasd dit jou? 

Ga je nou net zo dom reageren als die PVV-varkens?

Mevrouw Hennis heeft de begrafenis bijgewoond uit naam van de VN en de VN-fucntie die zij bekleed en mevr Hennis respecteerde ook de regels in het land door een hoofddoek te dragen. Mevrouw Hennis heeft de wetten van het land volledig gerespecteerd. 

Waarom verbaasd het jou,Revisor, dat de wetten van een land worden gerespecteerd? Hennis handelde correct conform de wetgeving in het land waarin zij op dat moment verbleef.

Politiek gezien is het ook legaal wat Hennis doet omdat zij de begrafenis bijwoonde om de VN te vertegenwoordigen. 

Wat is jouw probleem Revisor en waarom verbaasd jou de legale wettelijke handelingen van Hennis ?

----------


## Artikel1

Jij zit als een van de weinige leden dicht bij de waarheid. 





> nah, als ze een oorlog willen beginnen tegen iran dan waren daar al eerder signalen voor om die oorlog te beginnen. deze moord moet je echt puur zien als vergeldingsactie op de drone-aanval van iran op die saudische olieraffinaderij. iran weet dat ook donders goed. die proxy-oorlog tussen iran en de vs/israel/saudi arabi is al een poos bezig. rechtstreeks een oorlog beginnen tegen de vs die door een ramptoerist wordt geleid is een zelfmoordmissie. iran is niet bij machte om die oorlog te winnen. dat zou sowieso betekenen dat het regime uit 1979 weg is. dat zou betekenen dat een israel nog minder te vrezen zal hebben. en een vs die extra olievelden kan gaan looten. 
> 
> iran zal zich wreken door een proxy-aanval in te zetten. meer dan dat zal er niet in zitten.
> 
> dat is de westerse gedachtegang die er achter zit. wat er echt gebeurd is of wat er gaande is, is niet duidelijk. too much noise and vectoring.

----------


## Revisor

*Raketten treffen Amerikaanse ambassade in Bagdad*


Demonstranten nabij de Groene Zone in Baghdad. Beeld AP

Onbekenden hebben zondag vijf raketten afgevuurd op de zogenoemde Groene Zone in de Iraakse hoofdstad Bagdad.

Redactie 26 januari 2020, 22:48

Drie ervan troffen de Amerikaanse ambassade in de zwaar beveiligde wijk, waar veel ambassades en overheidsgebouwen staan. 

Volgens de bron is een raket ingeslagen op een eetgelegenheid, behorend tot de Amerikaanse missie. Volgens Iraakse veiligheidstroepen zijn er geen slachtoffers gevallen. De diplomatieke missie is de laatste maanden regelmatig het doelwit van raketten. Zondag was het de eerste keer dat de ambassade geraakt werd.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/rake...gdad~b33b7882/

----------


## Revisor

Toch weer het Westen vs de Russen.

----------


## SportFreak

> De Amerikanen werken naar een oorlog toe. Het wordt steeds erger.


Je visie is gewoon uitgekomen

----------


## Revisor

> Zomaar een paar kleine gebeurtenissen van de afgelopen anderhalf jaar.
> 
> Zweden heeft de dienstplicht ingevoerd, ook voor vrouwen.
> Nederland heeft de dienstplicht voor vrouwen wettelijk ingevoerd
> Duitse politicus vraagt aan de Duitsers om een noodrantsoen aan te leggen


Dit was voor mij de belangrijkste info dat mij alarmeerde en ik toen verontrustend vond. 

Van de week zag ik op tv dat de NAVO al langer bezig was om in het 'geheim 'Zweden en Finland' lid te maken.

Nu pas vallen voor mij de puzzelstukjes in elkaar.

Deze week heeft Rusland Zweden en Finland gewaarschuwd.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dit was voor mij de belangrijkste info dat mij alarmeerde en ik toen verontrustend vond. 
> 
> Van de week zag ik op tv dat de NAVO al langer bezig was om in het 'geheim 'Zweden en Finland' lid te maken.
> 
> Nu pas vallen voor mij de puzzelstukjes in elkaar.
> 
> Deze week heeft Rusland Zweden en Finland gewaarschuwd.


Dus Oekrane moet kost wat kost aan mensenlevens en verwoesting een deel van Rusland blijven - maar Zweden en Finland mogen geen lid van de EU en de NAVO worden.

Over vrijheid gesproken.

----------


## Revisor

> Dus Oekrane moet kost wat kost aan mensenlevens en verwoesting een deel van Rusland blijven - maar Zweden en Finland mogen geen lid van de EU en de NAVO worden.
> 
> Over vrijheid gesproken.



Ik probeer de gebeurtenissen vanuit zoveel mogelijk dimensies te begrijpen en te verklaren.

Jij bekijkt de zaken 1-dimensionaal.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ik probeer de gebeurtenissen vanuit zoveel mogelijk dimensies te begrijpen en te verklaren.
> 
> Jij bekijkt de zaken 1-dimensionaal.


Ach gut toch.  :lachu:

----------


## Revisor

Maandag 14 maart 2022_

  

_*Nederland is op twee na grootste wapenimporteur van Europa*

14 maart 2022 08:12 Laatste update: 2 uur geleden 

De aankoop van wapens door Europese landen steeg tussen 2017 en 2021 met 19 procent vergeleken met de periode 2012-2016, blijkt maandag uit een rapport van het Zweedse vredesinstituut SIPRI. Het Verenigd Koninkrijk, Noorwegen en Nederland zijn de grootste Europese invoerders van wapens. SIPRI wijst naar de spanningen met Rusland als reden voor de forse stijging.

Wereldwijd ging de wapenhandel de afgelopen vijf jaar 4,6 procent omlaag, maar dat gold dus niet voor alle regio's. In Europa werden 19 procent meer wapens ingevoerd en Oceani kocht 59 procent meer wapens aan. In het Midden-Oosten kwamen er 2,8 procent meer wapens bij. De Aziatische wapeninvoer ging 4,7 procent omlaag.

In Europa werden de meeste wapens aangekocht door het VK, Noorwegen en Nederland. Ook in andere Europese landen zullen de cijfers volgens SIPRI de komende jaren omhooggaan, want op dit moment worden een aantal grote bestellingen van voornamelijk Amerikaanse gevechtsvliegtuigen geplaatst.

De VS blijft de grootste wapenexporteur en de uitvoer van Amerikaanse wapens steeg tussen 2017 en 2021 met 14 procent. Het land neemt nu 39 procent van de wereldwijde wapenhandel voor zijn rekening en heeft daarmee een dubbel zo groot aandeel als Rusland, dat op de tweede plaats komt.

In Rusland daalde de wapenuitvoer de afgelopen vijf jaar met 26 procent. De derde plaats is voor Frankrijk, dat 59 procent meer wapens verkocht en goed is voor 11 procent van de wapenverkoop. Op de vierde en vijfde plaats komen respectievelijk China en Duitsland.

De spanningen zijn in de afgelopen jaren en in de aanloop naar de oorlog in Oekrane sterk toegenomen. SIPRI ziet dat als een belangrijke reden voor de toegenomen wapenaankoop door Europese landen. "Dat geldt vooral voor landen die met hun binnenlandse wapenindustrie zelf niet aan alle NAVO-vereisten voldoen", zegt Pieter Wezeman, onderzoeker bij het vredesinstituut. "Wapenhandel speelt ook een belangrijke rol in trans-Atlantische veiligheidsrelaties."

Verbetering: In een eerdere versie van dit artikel stond dat de wapenuitvoer vanuit Rusland met 26 procent is gestegen, maar dat moest gedaald zijn. Het artikel is aangepast.


https://www.nu.nl/economie/6189201/n...an-europa.html


Het zijn Westerse landen die zich al jaren massaal aan het bewapenen zijn met Nederland als n van de drie toppers. Ook de export van de Westerse landen neemt enorm toe. In de rest van de wereld gaat de import en export juist omlaag.

Wat ik niet begrijp is dat Nederland zat te janken dat ze het leger verwaarloosd hadden terwijl ze bij de top horen van wapenimporteurs. Rusland zou de Westerse landen met de inval in Oekraine verrast hebben maar nu blijkt dat ze zich al jaren aan het bewapenen zijn tegen Rusland.

Altijd hetzelfde liedje, liegen liegen en nog eens liegen.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Toch weer het Westen vs de Russen.


Ik houd het op de VS vs. rest van de wereld.

Om economisch bij te kunnen blijven is de tacktiek van de VS om andere economien zodanig te verzwakken dat de VS kunnen blijven concurreren.
Om andere economien te verzwakken worden deze gedwongen net zoals de VS exorbitant veel geld te spenderen aan defensie en het liefst wapenaankopen te doen in de VS.

Het is zodoende van het begin af aan de bedoeling van de VS geweest om de Koude Oorlog nieuw "leven" in te blazen.
Onstaat er de dreiging van een nucleaire oorlog dan wordt Europa weer afhankelijker van de VS als beschermers tegen nucleaire aanvallen vanuit Rusland en er moet uiteraard geld worden uitgegeven aan de Amerikaans wapenindustrie. 
Zo doen de VS dit al decades lang en helaas trappen Europes politici keer op keer in deze valstrik.

In het Verre Oosten proberen de VS de ASEAN-landen mee te slepen in een, tegen China gerichte, Koude Oorlog door ht oprichten van de 'Indo -Pacific Alliance' als aanvulling op de reeds bestaande AUKUS (Australi, VK en VS).
De reactie van de Chinese president: https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics/Int...ee-zone-treaty

Dit laatste vertaald naar de Europa.
Het de hoogste tijd om de NAVO op te heffen omdat het feitelijk een Ameriakaans verdienmodel is.
De oprichting van een Europees leger, wat al in de lucht hangt, zal door gezet moeten worden.
Nu de VK (tijdelijk?) Europa hebben verlaten kunnen onder leiding van Frankrijk (kernwapenmacht) bilaterale gesprekken met Rusland worden gevoerd om Europa tot een kernwapenvrije zone te maken.

----------


## mrz

Hmm, westerse Democratie.... Het recht om geweld op tv te kunnen zien in films en series, vlees te eten waar oerwoud voor gekapt wordt (soja), huizen te huren of kopen op een te dure woonmarkt vanwege de "marktwerking" , spullen te kopen die teveel van gemaakt worden omdat ze dan goedkoper worden (kapitalisme) en het afval (plastic) laten we met onze domme kop in de oceanen belanden! En dan heb je nog de vraag "amerikaanse" of nederlandse democratie, de amerikanen komen uit nederland (...), maar verder wel goede positieve stemming in nederland als we mogen stemmen!! Dat is wel mooi aan democratie, de rust op stemdagen!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## mrz

https://dannyboylimerick.wordpress.c...ne-staged-war/

----------


## Revisor

Top in Negev op 28 maart 2022. Foto: Ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken VS

Analyse - Sad Bouamama and DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Een nieuwe oorlog in de maak? Deze keer tegen Iran?

*Terwijl de oorlog in Oekrane in volle gang is zijn de VS en enkele bondgenoten al een nieuwe oorlog aan het voorbereiden. Voor de VS is de strategische hoofdvijand China. In dat kader zijn ze bevreesd voor groeiende samenwerking tussen dat land en Rusland en Iran. Daarom willen ze deze twee landen verzwakken.

dinsdag 5 april 2022 09:16 

*Negev-top*

Op 27 en 28 maart hebben de ministers van Buitenlandse Zaken van Isral, Egypte, de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten, Bahrein, Marokko en de VS elkaar ontmoet in de Negev-woestijn. Volgens hun eigen verklaringen was het doel niets minder dan het bouwen van een gemeenschappelijk front tegen Iran, d.w.z. een soort regionale NAVO.

Nauwelijks vermeld in onze kranten, die nog bijna uitsluitend over de oorlog in Oekrane berichten, betekent deze top niettemin een gevaar voor een nieuwe oorlog. Als het zover komt, zullen diezelfde media wellicht schrijven dat die voor hen uit de lucht komt vallen, omdat ze nu eenmaal geen oog hebben voor het mondiale proces waarin die kan ontstaan.

Negev-top besprak alleen Iraanse dreigingen. Niets over Jemen, Palestina 
Op de top was aan alles gedacht, te beginnen met de symboliek van de top: de plaats en de familiefoto. De plaats was de kibboets Sde Boker, waar Ben Gourion, de stichter van de Staat Isral, woonde en begraven ligt. De familiefoto toont de zes politieke leiders die elkaars hand vasthouden en een menselijke ketting vormen.

Veelzeggend is ook dat op de agenda alleen de Iraanse dreigingen stond. Voor de oorlog in Jemen of de situatie in Palestina, daarvoor hadden de deelnemers van deze topconferentie niet de minste belangstelling.
*
VS zet Arabische landen onder druk rond Oekrane*

De Negev-top hadden een overvolle agenda, met als belangrijkste onderwerpen de Iraanse nucleaire kwestie en de oorlog in Oekrane. Deze twee kwesties onderstrepen dat de top een onderhandelingsforum was waarbij elke deelnemer zijn eigen agenda naar voren bracht.

De Verenigde Staten wilden van de Arabische landen een duidelijker verbintenis verkrijgen inzake de oorlog in Oekrane. Marokko had op de Algemene Vergadering van de VN van 2 maart 2022 niet deelgenomen aan de stemming over een resolutie die de Russische interventie in Oekrane veroordeelde en de onmiddellijke terugtrekking van de Russische troepen eiste.

De drie andere aanwezige Arabische landen hadden op 28 februari voor een resolutie van de Arabische Liga gestemd die Rusland niet veroordeelde, maar wel opriep tot diplomatie, het vermijden van escalatie en het in overweging nemen van de humanitaire situatie.

Arabische landen bieden de VS meer steun rond Oekrane in ruil voor agressievere houding van VS tegen Iran.
Pas onder druk van de VS veranderden deze landen van standpunt en stemden zij uiteindelijk twee dagen later voor de VN-resolutie. De aanvankelijke neutraliteit van deze landen, evenals die van Saoedi-Arabi, dat niet officieel aanwezig was op de Negev-top maar wel een van de belangrijkste landen is in de VS-strategie in de regio, had economisch redenen.

Landen als Egypte en Marokko zijn sterk afhankelijk van het Russische tarwe en een onderbreking van de bevoorrading en een prijsstijging kan op korte termijn al voor problemen zorgen. Ook Saoedi-Arabi, Bahrein en de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten waren niet ingegaan op de eis van de NAVO om de olieproductie en -uitvoer te verhogen ten einde Rusland te straffen door de prijsstijging van het zwarte goud te beperken.

De Negev-top was een gelegenheid voor de Verenigde Staten om deze weinig ijverige bondgenoten in het gareel te krijgen.

*Emiraten vragen VS agressievere opstelling tegen Iran*

Voor de andere deelnemers was het ook een gelegenheid om achter de rug van het volk en zonder bekommernis de vrede met elkaar te onderhandelen. Ze willen hun steun voor de VS-strategie in Oekrane afhankelijk maken van een duidelijkere engagement van Washington tegen Iran.

Voor Isral en Saoedi-Arabi is dit niets meer en niets minder dan het begraven van het vooruitzicht op een internationale nucleaire overeenkomst met Iran. Zon overeenkomst zou de sancties tegen Iran opheffen in ruil voor het beperken van de Iraanse kernenergie tot civiel gebruik.

Veelbetekenend is dat geen van de drie strategische partners in de regio, namelijk Isral, Saoedi-Arabi en de Emiraten, zich bij de sancties tegen Rusland heeft aangesloten. Een agressiever engagement van de VS tegen Iran in ruil voor een meer uitgesproken regionaal engagement in de oorlog in Oekrane, dat is waar het op de Negev-top om gaat.

*Verliezers van Negev-top*

De grote verliezers bij dergelijke onderhandelingen zijn natuurlijk de volkeren, en in het bijzonder de volkeren van Palestina, Jemen en Egypte, en de vrede. Het Palestijnse volk verdwijnt geheel van de agenda. Ook het Jemenitische volk, dat gebukt gaat onder een moorddadige oorlog onder leiding van Saoedi-Arabi en de Emiraten, verdwijnt uit het zicht. Alsook het Egyptische volk dat zijn levensstandaard dramatisch ziet dalen door de afhankelijkheid van Russische tarwe.

Het recht van de volkeren waarop in Oekrane een beroep werd gedaan, wordt hier volledig met de voeten getreden ten gunste van een spel van geven en nemen.

In juli 2015 kwam het tot een overeenkomst tussen Iran, de vijf landen van de VN-Veiligheidsraad  de VS, Frankrijk, Groot-Brittanni, China en Rusland  Duitsland en de Europese Unie. Zelden heeft een internationale overeenkomst zoveel medeondertekenaars en garanties gehad.

Overeenkomst met Iran was belangrijke stap naar een duurzame vrede in de regio, dixit Ban Ki Moon.
De overeenkomst voorziet in de controle van het nucleaire programma van Iran in ruil voor de geleidelijke opheffing van economische sancties die Iran zwaar hebben getroffen. De overeenkomst wordt wereldwijd geprezen als een belangrijke stap naar vrede in de regio. De secretaris-generaal van de VN, Ban Ki Moon, zei daarover: Deze overeenkomst is een belangrijke stap naar duurzame vrede in de regio.

Alleen de Staat Isral wees het akkoord af en noemde het een capitulatie voor de Iraanse dictatuur.

In het kielzog van het akkoord werden de twee controleclausules ervan concreet ten uitvoer gelegd: toegang voor VN-inspecteurs tot Iraanse militaire terreinen en het recht voor Iran om toezicht uit te oefenen op de verzoeken om toegang en op het optreden van deze inspecteurs op het terrein.

Ondanks de moeilijkheden bij de toepassing verloopt de inspectie volgens de Internationale Organisatie voor Atoomenergie over het algemeen goed. Begin 2017 sprak ze zich dan ook uit voor de opheffing van de economische sancties. Het is deze overeenkomst die Donald Trump in mei 2018 eenzijdig heeft geschonden door zich eruit terug te trekken en door te beslissen om de economische sancties tot het hoogst mogelijke niveau van economische sancties op te drijven.
*
Soft en hard power*

De beslissing van Trump is verre van irrationeel en onsamenhangend, zoals sommige kranten schrijven. Ze maakt deel uit van de versnelling van de VS-strategie die bekend staat als de pivot to Asia (wending naar Azi), waarin China d economische tegenstander wordt die met alle mogelijke middelen moet worden verzwakt.

Het voor dit doel gemobiliseerde arsenaal is aanzienlijk en combineert de middelen van soft en hard power. Soft power bestaat in het steunen, door middel van opleiding, financiering, perscampagnes, enz., van dissidenten in een land, teneinde de bestaande macht te verzwakken of ten val te brengen. Hard power omvat een arsenaal van middelen, van provocatie aan de grenzen tot militaire steun aan groepen en directe militaire interventie.

Terwijl de ene oorlog nog bezig is, wordt de volgende al voorbereid.
Overleg over nucleair akkoord met Iran in 2015. Foto: Ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken Duitsland, Flickr / CC-BY-2.0

De doelstellingen van zowel soft als hard power zijn zeker lokaal, maar ze maken alle deel uit van deze strategie die bekend staat als de pivot to Asia. Het steunen van dissidenten in Rusland als aanwending van soft power of het aanmoedigen van Oekrane om lid te worden van de NAVO als gebruik van hard power, heeft dus tot doel de aandacht van Rusland op zijn grenzen te richten, zodat het minder bezig is met internationale vraagstukken waarover het steeds vaker gemeenschappelijke standpunten inneemt met China.

Het opzeggen van de nucleaire overeenkomst met Iran van 2015 heeft als doel het Iraanse regime door economische sancties te verzwakken, zodat het zich ook van Peking zal distantiren. Het toedekken van de oorlog van Saoedi-Arabi en de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten (VAE) tegen het Jemenitische volk moet Iran verzwakken.

----------


## Revisor

*VS bevreesd voor groeiende samenwerking tussen China, Rusland en Iran*

De omvang van de oorlogsmisdaden van Saoedi-Arabi en de VAE heeft echter de maskers afgerukt. Terwijl Washington openlijk de afslachting van het Jemenitische volk steunde, ondanks de grootste hedendaagse VN humanitaire crisis, doet het sinds het aantreden van Biden alsof het een ander standpunt inneemt.

In februari 2021 zei Joe Biden: “We voeren onze diplomatieke inspanningen op om de oorlog in Jemen te beindigen, want deze oorlog heeft een humanitaire en strategische catastrofe veroorzaakt”. Wij zeggen ‘doet alsof’ omdat de Amerikaanse en Europese wapenverkopen en -leveringen aan Saoedi-Arabi en de Emiraten doorgaan ondanks de voortzetting van de oorlog.

Het verband tussen al deze kwesties is, zoals we kunnen zien, het verbreken van de groeiende samenwerking tussen Teheran, Moskou en Peking in vele internationale kwesties, van Syri tot Ethiopi tot Afghanistan.
*
Isral volop bezig met voorbereiding oorlog tegen Iran*

De terugtrekking van de Verenigde Staten uit het internationale akkoord over de Iraanse kernenergie is objectief gezien een aanmoediging voor Isral, dat zijn wens om tegen Iran te vechten niet onder stoelen of banken steekt, zoals blijkt uit de rechtstreekse interventies van het Isralische leger op Iraans grondgebied.

In oktober 2021 kondigde de Isralische minister van Defensie Benny Gantz een extra militaire investering van 1,5 miljard dollar aan om “een mogelijke aanval op Iraanse nucleaire sites voor te bereiden”.

Een maand eerder kondigde de Isralische premier Naftali Bennet in de VN aan dat hij “de centrifuges wilde vernietigen omdat woorden en akkoorden die niet tegenhouden”. In het kielzog hiervan heeft generaal Avi Kochavi, de Isralische stafchef, officieel de hervatting gelanceerd van intensieve luchtmachtoefeningen die gericht zijn op het testen van vliegtuigen die waarschijnlijk zullen deelnemen aan het bombarderen van Iraanse doelen.

Isral besteedt 1,5 miljard dollar om “mogelijke aanval op Iraanse nucleaire sites voor te bereiden”.
De Staat Isral voelt zich aldus aangemoedigd en gemachtigd om de strategie van de spanning te herhalen die het in 1981 tegen Irak en in 2007 tegen Syri heeft gevolgd. Ook toen heeft het met vliegtuigen civiele nucleaire installaties vernietigd, die uiteraard als militaire installaties werden voorgesteld.

Dat er nog geen open oorlog is uitgebroken, komt omdat de Iraanse staat lering heeft getrokken uit de aanvallen tegen Irak en Syri. Het heeft sindsdien zijn installaties gespreid en diep onder beton begraven. Isral geeft niet op, zoals blijkt uit de besprekingen die het thans met Washington voert over de levering van anti-bunkerbommen, de GBU of ook de ‘moeder van alle bommen’.
*
Wereldheerschappij*

Terwijl de ene oorlog nog bezig is, wordt de volgende al voorbereid. Dat is de logica van de VS-strategie om zijn wereldheerschappij te behouden.

Telkens wanneer onze mainstream media elk van deze oorlogen presenteren als realiteiten die losstaan van elkaar, dragen zij ertoe bij dat de werkelijke redenen voor de hedendaagse oorlogen uit het zicht verdwijnen. Informeren is alles concreet met elkaar in verband brengen, niet fragmenteren en isoleren van op elkaar inwerkende realiteiten._

Dit is de vertaling door Frans De Maegd van een videoboodschap in de reeks ‘De wereld van onderuit’, verschenen op Investig’action op 1 april 2022.

_*Om meer te weten:*

Sommet du Nguev : un nouveau Proche-Orient se dessine.
Emeline Burckel, Le couple russo-saoudien soud face  la guerre en Ukraine.
Julien Lacorie, Isral prt  la guerre contre l’Iran et son programme nuclaire.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...er-tegen-iran/

----------


## Revisor

*Tegenlicht voelt als volkorenbrood*

*Zap* Economen voorspellen in _Tegenlicht_ dat China binnen afzienbare tijd de VS zal voorbijstreven als grootste economie. Je leert er een hoop van, maar somber is het wel. 

*Wilfred Takken* 5 april 2022

‘Tank Man’, een kunstwerk van Shake in Tegenlicht. Beeld VPRO

...

De oorlog in Oekrane voelt als een proloog. Wat er uit zal volgen, is nog ongewis, maar veel goeds kan het niet zijn. Een nieuwe Koude Oorlog tussen Rusland en het Westen ligt voor de hand. Maar _Tegenlicht_ richt de lens verder weg. De nieuwe Koude Oorlog zal gaan tussen China en de VS. 

In _VPRO Tegenlicht: De wereldkaart volgens China_ (NPO2) van Shuchen Tan betogen diverse economen dat China binnen afzienbare tijd de VS zal voorbijstreven als grootste economie. De Amerikaanse regering verzet zich daar stevig tegen. Eye opener: China ws ook eeuwenlang de grootste, tot Europa in de zeventiende eeuw begon met koloniseren.

Wat heeft Oekrane daarmee te maken? Net als de Russische president Poetin heeft de Chinese president Xi ook zo’n onafhankelijk geworden stuk land dat hij terug wil, maar dat zich van de grote broer heeft vervreemd tot een democratie naar westers model: Taiwan. Net als met Oekrane wil het Westen Taiwan beschermen in de naam van vrijheid en democratie, maar ook om strategische redenen. De Chinese regering vindt dat het in haar invloedssfeer hoort. 
*
Taiwan inpikken*

Gaat China Taiwan terughalen? Ja, maar misschien niet door een invasie, maar door een blokkade. Gaan de VS daar iets tegen doen? Vermoedelijk niet militair, zoals ze dat ook niet in Oekrane doen, maar wellicht wel met sancties. Volgens deze documentaire is China zeer genteresseerd in de huidige westerse sancties tegen Rusland. Krijgt het Chinese regime die ook op zijn dak als het Taiwan inpikt? Complicatie: de westerse en de Chinese economien zijn volledig met elkaar verknoopt. Losknopen zou te pijnlijk zijn voor allebei.

Zo leerde ik van _Tegenlicht_ in n uurtje meer over de wereld dan in een hele week tv kijken. Dat voelt goed. Toch kijk ik zelden. Waarom is dat? _Tegenlicht_ voelt als volkorenbrood. Voedzaam, maar als ik kan kiezen, grijp ik naar een krentenbol met kaas. De documentaire-reeks behandelt vaak globale economische kwesties, waar ik ook al niet als vanzelf op afkom. En ik word er somber van: de toekomst die _Tegenlicht_ schetst, is doorgaans beangstigend. De gekozen beeldtaal is ook niet aantrekkelijk: je ziet voornamelijk pratende hoofden, gelardeerd door stadsgezichten met hoge kantoren. Ik leefde helemaal op toen een opblaasbare tank in beeld kwam – het kunstwerk ‘Tank Man’ van de Taiwanese kunstenaar Shake.

Mocht het tot een wereldwijd handelsconflict komen, dan gaat China dat winnen, zo stelt de Chinese econoom Andy Xie, omdat het Chinese volk een groter uithoudingsvermogen zou hebben: „De Chinezen zijn het gewend om te lijden. Daar zijn ze meesters in.” Volgens hem leren Chinezen: „Het leven gaat niet om het navolgen van geluk, maar om het eten van bitterheid.” Klinkt goed. Maar is het waar? Het kan ook zijn dat Chinezen hun leider niet naar huis kunnen sturen als hij een hongersnood over hen afroept, en de westerlingen wel.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/04/05...brood-a4107422

----------


## Revisor

*VPRO Tegenlicht*

Ma 4 apr 20:25 - Seizoen 20 Afl. 16 - *De wereldkaart volgens China*

Hoe ziet de wereld eruit als China straks d economische wereldleider is en het zwaartepunt van de wereldeconomie verschuift naar de Indo-Pacific regio? Wat blijft er over van onze democratische en humanitaire waarden als China de dienst uitmaakt? Zal China een agressieve machtspolitiek gaan voeren, waarbij Taiwan aan de beurt is om te worden ingelijfd? Of zal China het belang van de wereldhandel en de wereldvrede voorop stellen? Een onderzoek naar de mogelijke toekomstscenario's voor dit nieuwe geopolitieke centrum. Met Kishore Mahbubani, Andy Xie, Fareed Zakaria, Shake, Howard Zhang en Maarten Schinkel.


*Hier te zien:*

https://www.npostart.nl/vpro-tegenli.../VPWON_1335234

----------


## Revisor

> Dit was voor mij de belangrijkste info dat mij alarmeerde en ik toen verontrustend vond. 
> 
> Van de week zag ik op tv dat de NAVO al langer bezig was om in het 'geheim 'Zweden en Finland' lid te maken.
> 
> Nu pas vallen voor mij de puzzelstukjes in elkaar.
> 
> Deze week heeft Rusland Zweden en Finland gewaarschuwd.


_
  

_*Zweden en Finland gaan door oorlog in Oekrane NAVO-lidmaatschap aanvragen*


13 april 2022 12:26 Laatste update: 39 seconden geleden

*Finland en Zweden willen in juni op de NAVO-top in Madrid lidmaatschap van de westerse militaire alliantie aanvragen*.

Dat meldden beide landen woensdag op een persconferentie in Stockholm. Bij de sessie waren de Finse premier Sanna Marin en de Zweedse premier Magdalena Andersson aanwezig.

Zij namen het besluit na overleg met hun veiligheidsdiensten.

Zweden is altijd neutraal geweest, maar sinds de Russische aanval op Oekrane gaan steeds meer stemmen op om toe te treden tot de NAVO. De sociaaldemocratische partij was er altijd tegen, maar is volgens de krant om en zou nu toch willen toetreden tot de alliantie.

Ook in Finland, dat grenst aan Rusland, is een discussie gaande over NAVO-lidmaatschap. Rusland heeft beide landen, die doorgaans vertegenwoordigd zijn bij NAVO-bijeenkomsten, gewaarschuwd geen lid te worden van de NAVO.

*Regering heeft al wapens naar Oekrane gestuurd*

De minderheidsregering in Stockholm heeft al wapens naar Oekrane gestuurd , waaronder 5.000 antitankwapens, helmen, uitrusting en veldrantsoenen. Zweden brak daarmee met het beleid geen wapens te sturen naar landen die in oorlog zijn verwikkeld.

De laatste keer dat Zweden dit deed was in 1939, toen de Sovjet-Unie Finland binnenviel. De Nederlandse minister van Defensie, Kajsa Ollongren, zei woensdag op NPO Radio 1 dat Rusland niet bepaalt wie er wel of niet lid wordt van de alliantie.


https://www.nu.nl/spanningen-oekrain...anvragen.html?



Dit is gewoon een leugen. Ze zijn al jaren bezig om zich op de toetreding voor te bereiden.

----------


## Revisor

*Met huidige aanpak slaapwandelt Europa naar nieuwe Wereldoorlog*

 

Door: Boaventura de Sousa Santos/Globetrotter, DeWereldMorgen Gepubliceerd: 26 april 2022

>Meer dan 100 jaar na de Eerste Wereldoorlog slaapwandelen de Europese leiders naar een nieuwe wereldbrand. In 1914 dachten de Europese regeringen dat de oorlog drie weken zou duren. Hij duurde vier jaar en kostte het leven aan meer dan 20 miljoen mensen. Dezelfde nonchalance toont zich bij de huidige oorlog in Oekrane, volgens Portugees socioloog Boaventura de Sousa Santos.

De overheersende opvatting is dat de agressor gebroken en vernederd moet worden achtergelaten. In 1918 was Duitsland de verslagen mogendheid. Sommige tegenstemmen, zoals John Maynard Keynes, meenden dat de vernedering van Duitsland een ramp zou zijn.

Aan hun waarschuwingen werd geen gehoor gegeven. Eenentwintig jaar later was Europa opnieuw in oorlog, een oorlog die zes jaar duurde en aan 70 miljoen mensen het leven kostte. De geschiedenis herhaalt zich niet en lijkt ons evenmin iets te leren, maar ze vertoont wel overeenkomsten en verschillen.

De honderd jaar vr 1914 boden Europa relatieve vrede. De oorlogen die er waren, waren van korte duur. De reden hiervoor was het Congres van Wenen (1814-15), dat de overwinnaars en de overwonnenen van de Napoleontische oorlogen bijeenbracht om een duurzame vrede tot stand te brengen.

Klemens von Metternich. Bron: Wikimedia Commons / Public Domain

De voorzitter van het Congres was Klemens von Metternich (_nvdr._: Oostenrijks politicus, n van de belangrijkste diplomaten van de 19de eeuw). Hij zorgde ervoor dat de verslagen mogendheid (Frankrijk) zijn daden met territoriale verliezen moest bekopen, maar ook dat het verdrag samen met Oostenrijk, Engeland, Pruisen en Rusland werd ondertekend om een waardige vrede te waarborgen.
*
Onderhandeling of totale nederlaag*

Waar de Napoleontische oorlogen plaatsvonden tussen Europese mogendheden, gaat de oorlog van vandaag tussen een Europese (Rusland) en een niet-Europese (Verenigde Staten) macht. Het is een proxy-oorlog, waarbij beide partijen een derde land (Oekrane) gebruiken om geostrategische doelen te bereiken die veel verder reiken dan het land in kwestie en het continent waartoe het behoort.

Rusland is in oorlog met Oekrane omdat het een oorlog is met de Noord-Atlantische Verdragsorganisatie (NAVO), die onder het bevel van de Verenigde Staten staat. De NAVO heeft steeds ten dienste gestaan van de geostrategische belangen van de VS. Rusland was ooit een standvastig voorvechter van het zelfbeschikkingsrecht van volkeren. Het offert deze zelfde beginselen nu op illegale wijze op om de eigen veiligheidsbelangen te verzekeren, nadat het er niet in geslaagd is deze langs vreedzame weg te doen erkennen, alsook vanuit een onverholen imperiale nostalgie.

De VS hebben van hun kant, sinds het einde van de eerste koude oorlog, steeds getracht de nederlaag van Rusland te verharden, een nederlaag die waarschijnlijk meer aan Rusland zelf te wijten was dan aan de superioriteit van de tegenstander.

Ht doel van de oorlog, bekeken vanuit het perspectief van de NAVO, is Rusland te brengen tot een onvoorwaardelijke nederlaag, bij voorkeur een nederlaag die leidt tot een regimeverandering in Moskou. De duur van de oorlog hangt af van het bereiken van dat doel.

Waar is de motivatie voor Rusland om de oorlog te beindigen als de Britse premier Boris Johnson zich permitteert te stellen dat de sancties tegen Rusland zullen doorgaan, ongeacht de positie die Rusland nu inneemt?

Zou het volstaan dat de Russische president Vladimir Poetin wordt afgezet (zoals het geval was met Napoleon in 1815), of dringen de NAVO-landen aan op de verdrijving van Rusland zelf, zodat de expansie van China een halt kan worden toegeroepen? Bij de vernedering van Duitsland in 1918 was er ook een regimewissel. Die leidde echter uiteindelijk tot Hitler en een nog verwoestendere oorlog.

Onderhandelingen voor het Verdrag van Versailles op 1 juni 1919, ter beindiging van de Eerste Wereldoorlog. Foto: Helen Johns Kirtland, Wikimedia Commons / Public Domain

De politieke grootheid van de Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelensky kan worden opgevat als de erkenning van de dappere patriot die zijn land tot de laatste druppel bloed tegen de indringer verdedigt, of als de erkenning van de dappere patriot die, geconfronteerd met de dreiging van zoveel onschuldige doden en de ongelijke militaire kracht, met succes de steun van zijn bondgenoten weet te verwerven om via hevige onderhandelingen een waardige vrede te bewerkstelligen. Dat de eerstgenoemde constructie nu de overheersende is, heeft waarschijnlijk weinig te maken met de persoonlijke voorkeur van president Zelensky.
*
Waar is Europa?*

Tijdens de twee wereldoorlogen van de 20e eeuw was Europa het zelfverklaarde middelpunt van de wereld. Daarom noemen we de twee oorlogen wereldoorlogen. Ongeveer 4 miljoen van de Europese troepen waren Afrikanen en Aziaten. Vele duizenden niet-Europese doden vormden de prijs die de inwoners van afgelegen kolonies van de betrokken landen moesten betalen, opgeofferd in een oorlog waarmee ze niks te maken hadden.

Nu is Europa nog maar een klein hoekje van de wereld, dat door de oorlog in Oekrane nog kleiner zal worden. Eeuwenlang was Europa niet meer dan het westelijke puntje van Eurazi, de enorme landmassa die zich uitstrekt van China tot het Iberisch schiereiland en waar kennis, producten, wetenschappelijke vernieuwingen en culturen werden uitgewisseld. Veel van wat later aan de uitzonderlijke positie van Europa werd toegeschreven (van de wetenschappelijke revolutie in de 16e eeuw tot de industrile revolutie in de 19e eeuw) zou niet mogelijk zijn geweest, zonder die eeuwenoude uitwisselingen.

De oorlog in Oekrane  vooral als die te lang duurt  brengt niet alleen het risico met zich mee dat een van Europas historische machten (Rusland) wordt geamputeerd, maar ook dat het land wordt gesoleerd van de rest van de wereld, met name van China.

De wereld is veel groter dan wat je te zien krijgt door Europese of Noord-Amerikaanse lenzen. Als je enkel door deze lenzen kijkt, lijkt het alsof de Europeanen zich nog nooit zo sterk gevoeld hebben, nog nooit zo dicht bij hun grotere partner, en nog nooit zo zeker dat ze aan de goede kant van de geschiedenis staan. Een hele planeet wordt bestuurd door de regels van de liberale orde, een wereld die zich eindelijk sterk genoeg voelt om binnenkort China te veroveren of op zijn minst te neutraliseren, na Chinas belangrijkste partner, Rusland, te hebben vernietigd.

Door een niet-Europese bril bekeken, staan het hooghartige Europa en de VS daarentegen zo goed als alleen, waarschijnlijk in staat n veldslag te winnen, maar op weg naar een zekere nederlaag in de oorlog van de geschiedenis. Meer dan de helft van de wereldbevolking woont in landen die hebben besloten zich niet te scharen achter de sancties tegen Rusland.

Veel van de VN-lidstaten die (terecht) tegen de illegale invasie van Oekrane hebben gestemd, deden dit vanuit hun eigen historische ervaring met invasies, niet door Rusland, maar eerder door de VS, Engeland, Frankrijk, of Isral. Hun beslissing werd niet ingegeven door onwetendheid, maar werd genomen vanuit voorzorg.

Hoe kunnen zij vertrouwen hebben in landen die SWIFT in het leven hebben geroepen  een systeem voor financile transfers dat bedoeld is om economische transacties tegen politieke inmenging te beschermen  om uiteindelijk een land op politieke gronden uit dat systeem te verwijderen? Landen die zichzelf de macht toe-eigenen om de financile en goudreserves van soevereine naties als Afghanistan, Venezuela en nu Rusland in beslag te nemen?

Landen die de vrijheid van meningsuiting als een onaantastbare universele waarde aanprijzen, maar hun toevlucht nemen tot censuur op het moment dat zij erdoor worden ontmaskerd? Landen die geacht worden democratie te koesteren, maar die er niet voor terugdeinzen een staatsgreep te plegen als een verkiezing tegen hun belangen indruist?

Foto: Fernanda LeMarie/Cancillera del Ecuador / Wikimedia Commons / CC BY-SA 2.0

Landen in wier ogen de dictator Nicols Maduro (_nvdr._: president van Venezuela sinds 2013) van de ene dag op de andere een handelspartner wordt omdat de omstandigheden veranderd zijn? De wereld is niet langer een onschuldige plaats  als dat al ooit het geval was.

_Europe Is Sleepwalking Into Another World War werd vertaald door Ann Dejaeghere. Dit artikel is een productie van Globetrotter. Boaventura de Sousa Santos is emeritus professor sociologie aan de Universiteit van Coimbra in Portugal. Zijn recentste boek is Decolonizing the University: The Challenge of Deep Cognitive Justice._
_
Foto: //www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/51985596446">manhhai, Flickr / CC BY 2.0


_https://www.globalinfo.nl/Achtergron...e-wereldoorlog

----------


## Revisor

Foto: Pixabay.

Analyse - Jenny Clegg

*Eerst Rusland dan China. Over de militaire opbouw van de NAVO in Azi

*De NAVO breidt zich niet alleen uit in Europa maar ook in Azi. Daar gebeurt dat via bondgenootschappen met Japan, Zuid-Korea en Australi. Het doel is de indamming van China en de confrontatie met dat land. De oorlog in Oekrane staat daar niet los van.

maandag 2 mei 2022 17:52 

De NAVO is als een nucleair bewapend fort dat helpt om het Westen de rest van de wereld te laten domineren; de organisatie zorgt ervoor dat Europa stevig westers georinteerd blijft en ze trekt
een scheidslijn doorheen de Euraziatische geografie.

Sommige NAVO-leden zijn echter ook als mogendheden aanwezig in de Pacific, de Stille Oceaan. De VS, Canada, en niet te vergeten Frankrijk en Groot-Brittanni, bezitten daar eilanden en dus een aanzienlijk maritiem gebied. In deze zones van de Stille Oceaan tekenen de ingredinten van een Aziatische NAVO zich af, een tegenspeler voor de groeiende Euraziatische dimensie.

De Pacific was in de aanloop van WOII al het strijdtoneel van verschillende grootmachten. Kaart: Wikimedia Commons

*Er was eenshet VN-Handvest*

Terwijl de focus van de wereld op Rusland in Oekrane ligt, is China voor de VS de pacing challenge, de snel toenemende uitdaging. Vanuit dit perspectief kan de Oekrane-crisis worden gezien als de eerste fase in de laatste wanhopige strijd van de VS om zijn wereldheerschappij te behouden, een strijd tussen democratien tegen autocratien waarin de NAVO als gewapende voorhoede moet dienen tegen de zogenaamde alliantie tussen Rusland en China.

De NAVO is als een nucleair bewapend fort dat helpt om het Westen de rest van de wereld te laten domineren.
Voordat de NAVO werd opgericht was het plan om aan een nieuwe wereld te bouwen op basis van het VN-Handvest. De bondgenoten uit de Tweede Wereldoorlog  de Verenigde Staten, het Verenigd Koninkrijk, de Sovjet-Unie en China  stemden hun beleid op elkaar af en de Verenigde Naties waren gehecht aan het principe van nationale soevereiniteit.

Het project hield de belofte in van een multipolaire wereld. Het was deze nieuwe wereld van de gelijkheid tussen de naties die de VS wilden vernietigen tijdens de eerste Koude Oorlog.
*
Van Koude Oorlog via Dooi terug naar Koude Oorlog in de regio Azi-Pacific*

De Koude Oorlog in de Pacific splitste China en Korea en kende twee hete oorlogen  in Korea en Indochina  die talloze levens kostten en waarin talloze oorlogsmisdaden gebeurden.

De VS probeerde een Aziatische NAVO op te richten, maar Australi had na de Tweede Wereldoorlog geen vertrouwen in Japan. Het Japanse leger was beperkt op grond van artikel 9 van de Japanse grondwet.

Veel Zuidoost-Aziatische staten, die hadden gevochten om hun onafhankelijkheid te verwerven, kozen liever voor niet-gebondenheid dan voor een ondergeschikte status in een militair bondgenootschap. SEATO  de Zuidoost-Aziatische Verdragsorganisatie  was in 1955 opgericht om het communistische domino-effect te stoppen, maar het ontbrak de organisatie aan eenheid en ze viel in 1977 uiteen.

De VS rekenden in plaats daarvan op bilaterale allianties en een stelsel van zon 400 militaire basissen om China te omsingelen (bolletjes op de kaart, n.v.d.r.).



De Koude Oorlog is nooit geindigd in de Stille Oceaan  China en Korea zijn nog steeds gesplitst. Niettemin zorgde een zekere mate van dooi in de jaren negentig ervoor dat China zijn betrekkingen in de regio kon verbeteren. Intussen breidde ASEAN zijn aantal leden uit met drie Indochinese landen die sympathiseerden met het communisme, en met Myanmar. De economische groei van de regio ging een nieuwe fase in.

Maar toen bracht Obama een ommekeer teweeg met zijn pivot to Asia (wending naar Azi) en door te starten met militaire operaties voor de vrije doorvaart in de Zuid-Chinese Zee. Vervolgens bestempelde Trump China tot een strategische concurrent en probeerde hij met de Quad om India in een nieuw netwerk met Australi, Japan en de VS te betrekken.

De VS hebben 400 militaire basissen die China omsingelen.
In 2020 kwam de trend om zich te verzetten tegen het hegemonisme in een stroomversnelling. Er werd overeenstemming bereikt over RCEP. Dit Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership omvat grote delen van Oost-Azi en Oceani. Verder stond de EU op het punt een grote investeringsovereenkomst met China te ondertekenen.

Deze twee ontwikkelingen riepen de herinnering wakker aan wat Brzezinski in 1997 had voorspeld: een coalitie vanaf Duitsland helemaal tot aan China, die volgens hem de VS vijandig gezind zou zijn.

De VS bereidde zich voor om terug te slaan en lanceerde de Nieuwe Koude Oorlog, gevolgd in september 2021 door AUKUS  een Aziatische mini-NAVO, een interventie van buitenaf, vanuit de Anglosfeer. AUKUS begon verdeeldheid te zaaien in de regio, en de vastberadenheid te ondermijnen dat het aan Aziaten was om te zorgen voor Aziatische zaken.

----------


## Revisor

*De NAVO in de Pacific*

De NAVO zelf breidt sinds 2012 uit naar Azi met het programma Partnerships for Peace in Australi, Japan, Nieuw-Zeeland, Pakistan en de Filippijnen. In 2014 al werd de parallel getrokken tussen enerzijds Rusland tegenover Oekrane en anderzijds China in de Zuid-Chinese Zee.

Op de NAVO-top van 2019 bracht Pompeo de kwestie van de China-dreiging aan de orde en in 2021 verruimde het NAVO-document voor 2030 zijn focus door er de regio Indo-Pacific in op te nemen. Daarbij kwam zeer duidelijk een strategie van ‘eerst Rusland en dan China’ naar voren.

De VS bereidden zich voor om terug te slaan en lanceerden de Nieuwe Koude Oorlog.
Biden heeft op twee belangrijke manieren voortgebouwd op de anti-China-aanpak van Trump, door de Quad (strategische samenwerking tussen de VS, Japan, India en Australi, n.v.d.r.) naar een hoger niveau te tillen en de kwestie Taiwan meer in beeld te brengen. Maar de Quad mist militaire kracht – vandaar de aankondiging van AUKUS. De VS en het VK zullen Australi uitrusten met nucleair aangedreven onderzeers.

Dit is in strijd met het Verdrag inzake de niet-verspreiding van kernwapens. Het ondermijnt bovendien het bestaan van kernwapenvrije zones in Zuidoost-Azi en de Stille Zuidzee – twee verworvenheden van de regionale onafhankelijkheid uit de jaren tachtig. Deze onderzeers zullen het bereik van de Australische marine veel groter maken, tot de Zuid- en Oost-Chinese Zee.

Australi zal worden omgevormd tot een vooruitgeschoven basis voor het leger van de VS. Het wordt de kern van een regionaal netwerk voor ‘hybride oorlogsvoering’.[1] Daarnaast zullen verschillende andere regionale netwerken tussen landen onder de leiding van de VS gebracht worden om diplomatie te bedrijven, inlichtingen te delen, verhalen via de media te verspreiden, toeleveringsketens te beheren enz.

Australi zal worden omgevormd tot een vooruitgeschoven basis voor het leger van de VS.
AUKUS brengt de samenwerking op het gebied van militaire technologie naar een hoger level – met kwantumcomputing en digitalisering. We kregen daar al een staaltje van in de aankondiging over de ontwikkeling van hypersonische wapens. Naast bevordering van wapenhandel en uitvoering van sancties, heeft AUKUS ook tot taak om de Amerikaanse overheersing van de toekomstige groei in Oost-Azi veilig te stellen door de concurrentiekracht van de VS op het allerhoogste technologische niveau te ondersteunen.
*
De impact van de Oekrane-crisis*

Terwijl de Oekrane-crisis woedt, wordt de vrees geuit voor een Chinese militaire overname van Taiwan – met een compleet valse parallel tussen Oekrane, een soevereine staat, en Taiwan dat door de VN erkend is als een deel van China.

Net als in Europa gaat de militarisering in Oost-Azi naar een hogere versnelling: Japan heeft zojuist zijn militaire budget met 50 miljard dollar verhoogd; Australi heeft de kosten van AUKUS geschat op een oogverblindende 250 miljard dollar. Met de nieuw gekozen conservatieve president in Zuid-Korea komt een Noordoost-Aziatische constellatie met Japan en de VS in zicht, en nu zowel Japan als Zuid-Korea de militaire banden met Australi versterken, is het mogelijk aansluiting te zoeken bij AUKUS in het zuiden.

AUKUS kreeg maar een lauwe respons in de regio. Indonesi en Maleisi waren de mogendheden die in de openlijkste bewoordingen hun bedenkingen uitten. Net als in Europa wordt er nu hier druk uitgeoefend. Het is de bedoeling om het lang gekoesterde stabiliserende effect van de Japanse vredesclausule en de tendens tot niet-gebondenheid van de ASEAN uit te hollen.

Net als in Europa gaat de militarisering in Oost-Azi naar een hogere versnelling.
Via de dreiging met sancties is er een kans om de organisatie te versplinteren en te onderwerpen, zodat de obstakels tegen militarisering uit de weg worden geruimd.

In plaats van Oekrane met Taiwan te vergelijken is het misschien correcter om een parallel te trekken tussen Oekrane en de Zuid-Chinese Zee. Rusland dringt aan op de neutraliteit van Oekrane, China heeft altijd de neutraliteit van de Zuid-Chinese Zee nagestreefd. Dat gebeurt in onderhandelingen over een gedragscode die het aan mogendheden van buiten de regio moeilijk zou maken om toestemming te krijgen voor het opzetten van marinebasissen.

De Verenigde Staten gebruiken in de Koude Oorlog van ‘democratien versus autocratien’ het zogenaamde democratische recht van naties om hun bondgenoten te kiezen als lakmoesproef om te zien wie in deze strijd aan hun kant staat. Dit is ook onderliggende betekenis van de kreet ‘voor een vrije en open Indo-Pacific’: de vrijheid met andere woorden om mee te werken aan de totstandkoming van een Aziatische NAVO.

Waarom blokkeert de VS vredesonderhandelingen over de neutraliteit van Oekrane? Waarom kan het de legitimiteit van de Russische veiligheidszorgen niet accepteren? Niet in de laatste plaats omdat dit een precedent zou scheppen voor China met betrekking tot Taiwan en de Zuid-Chinese Zee. China is in de ogen van de VS de echte uitdager, op alle mogelijke terreinen.

China is in de ogen van de VS de echte uitdager, op alle mogelijke terreinen.
Terwijl de NAVO valse beschuldigingen uit dat China wapens levert aan Rusland en Rusland overeind houdt, versterkt de organisatie haar banden met de ‘Vier van de Pacific’: Australi, Japan, Zuid-Korea en Nieuw-Zeeland. De komende top in juni zal het toneel zijn van een poging om de toenemende penetratie van de NAVO in de regio Indo-Pacific te legitimeren als de noodzakelijke tegenmacht tegen de zogenaamde ‘bondgenootschap Rusland-China’.

*Conclusie*

De uitbreiding van de NAVO is de onderliggende oorzaak van de oorlog in Europa; via zijn banden met Azi-Pacific is de NAVO evenzeer van plan een regio te verdelen en te destabiliseren waarvan op dit moment nog kan worden verwacht dat hij tegen 2030 Europa als het centrum van de wereldeconomie zal inhalen. Eerst Rusland, daarna China; de NAVO brengt een nieuwe wereldorde tot stand – de naam is Jungle.

Eerst Rusland, daarna China; de NAVO brengt een nieuwe wereldorde tot stand – de naam is Jungle.
Als China Rusland niet bekritiseert, dan heeft het daar op zijn minst n goede reden voor: zijn langetermijnvisie. China hoopt op een nieuw veiligheidsplan voor Europa zelf, maar tegelijk een plan dat de Euraziatische orintatie van Europa weer herstelt, een nieuwe Euraziatische veiligheidsorde.

Door de standpunten waar China aan vasthoudt over de ondeelbaarheid van veiligheid, over veiligheid voor iedereen – niet van de een ten koste van de ander – houdt China ook de geest van het VN-Handvest levend._

Dr. Jenny Clegg is een Brits academicus, Chinadeskundige en vredesactivist. Ze doceerde Internationale Betrekkingen aan de Universiteit van Lancashire en publiceerde ‘China’s Global Strategy’ bij Pluto Press (2009).

Dit artikel verscheen eerder op chinasquare.be. De vertaling is van D. Nimmegeers

_*Note:*[1] Hybride oorlogsvoering is een vorm van verholen oorlogsvoering waarbij men gebruik maakt van een heel scala aan middelen: fake news, manipuleren van via sociale media, diplomatieke druk, juridische kunstgrepen tegen politieke leiders (lawfare), manipuleren en sturen van ontevredenheid bij de bevolking, binnen- en buitenlandse druk op verkiezingen, enz. (n.v.d.r.)


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-navo-in-azie/

----------


## Revisor

> Zomaar een paar kleine gebeurtenissen van de afgelopen anderhalf jaar.
> 
> Zweden heeft de dienstplicht ingevoerd, ook voor vrouwen.
> Nederland heeft de dienstplicht voor vrouwen wettelijk ingevoerd
> Duitse politicus vraagt aan de Duitsers om een noodrantsoen aan te leggen



In een recente uitzending van NOS op 3 wordt gesteld dat de invoering van de dienstplicht in Zweden komt door ''toenemende dreiging van Rusland''.

Zie 8:48

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Komt er een oorlog?

Laten we wel wezen, de NAVO is als veroorzaker van het conflict in Oekrane alles behalve een vredesorganistie te noemen. De NAVO beschikt over massavernietigingswapens en dus vormt de NAVO een rechtstreekse bedreiging van de wereldvrede. Het is ook de belangrijkste lidstaat van de NAVO, de VS, die in het verleden de meeste proeven met atoombommen heeft genomen. Zo uit mijn hoofd meer dan duizend! Veel meer dan de Russen dus. En China is weliswaar een kernmacht, dankzij de VS, de Chinezen hebben een zeer bescheiden aantal proeven genomen in verhouding tot de omvang van hun land. In die zin kunnen we China dus moeilijk kwalificeren als een bedreiging. De VS echter, als uitvinder van de atoombom, schoffeert en bedreigt landen die ook een atoombom zouden kunnen ontwikkelen. En zo lokt de VS met in haar kielzog de NAVO oorlogen uit met landen die totaal geen oorlog willen, zoals Iran. Op vingerknippen van de VS worden landen geconfronteerd met een vijandig handelsembargo. Zo ook Venezuela. Maar nu Europa gas en olie tekort dreigt te komen is handel met Venezuela ineens weer bespreekbaar. Ja het mag weer! Wat een stel schaamteloze hypocriete kutlanden. Ik schaam mij als ex-nederlander voor zulk corrupt en vijandig gedrag. Daarin geef ik Revisor wel gelijk, maar deel ik niet zijn mening dat alle ellende, armoede en oorlogen in de wereld uitsluitend de schuld van het westen zijn. Uit het westen komt ook veel moois, maar dat is zelden de schuld van de regeringen. 

Ik schreef dit stuk met zoveel gemak omdat ik naar dat zelfingenomen smoelwerk van Kaag zat te kijken. Zij is de personificatie van de moreel totaal verrotte corrupte pro-eu-regering.

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Komt er een oorlog?
> 
> Laten we wel wezen, de NAVO is als veroorzaker van het conflict in Oekrane alles behalve een vredesorganistie te noemen. De NAVO beschikt over massavernietigingswapens en dus vormt de NAVO een rechtstreekse bedreiging van de wereldvrede. Het is ook de belangrijkste lidstaat van de NAVO, de VS, die in het verleden de meeste proeven met atoombommen heeft genomen. Zo uit mijn hoofd meer dan duizend! Veel meer dan de Russen dus. En China is weliswaar een kernmacht, dankzij de VS, de Chinezen hebben een zeer bescheiden aantal proeven genomen in verhouding tot de omvang van hun land. In die zin kunnen we China dus moeilijk kwalificeren als een bedreiging. De VS echter, als uitvinder van de atoombom, schoffeert en bedreigt landen die ook een atoombom zouden kunnen ontwikkelen. En zo lokt de VS met in haar kielzog de NAVO oorlogen uit met landen die totaal geen oorlog willen, zoals Iran. Op vingerknippen van de VS worden landen geconfronteerd met een vijandig handelsembargo. Zo ook Venezuela. Maar nu Europa gas en olie tekort dreigt te komen is handel met Venezuela ineens weer bespreekbaar. Ja het mag weer! Wat een stel schaamteloze hypocriete kutlanden. Ik schaam mij als ex-nederlander voor zulk corrupt en vijandig gedrag. Daarin geef ik Revisor wel gelijk, maar deel ik niet zijn mening dat alles ellende, armoede en oorlogen in de wereld uitsluitend de schuld van het westen zijn.


Met dat laatste helemaal eens.

Neem Nigeria. De rijken - of superrijken - van dat land doen niets voor de bevolking. Ze verrijken zichzelf, maken wetten om zichzelf enorme pensioenen toe te kennen, hebben alle moderne comforts - maar er is geen gemeenschappelijke gezondheidszorg en geen goede drinkwater- en electriciteitsvoorziening.

Het is overal strijd in de wereld.

----------


## Revisor

*By making China the enemy, Nato is threatening world peace*

8 July 2022

_Natos new posture towards Beijing brings into question its whole claim to be a defensive alliance_

Middle East Eye  8 July 2022

As the saying goes, if you only have a hammer, every problem looks like a nail. The West has the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (Nato), a self-declared defensive military alliance  so any country that refuses its dictates must, by definition, be an offensive military threat.

That is part of the reason why Nato issued a new strategic concept document last week at its summit in Madrid, declaring for the first time that China poses a systemic challenge to the alliance, alongside a primary threat from Russia.

Beijing views this new designation as a decisive step by Nato on the path to pronouncing it a threat too  echoing the alliances escalatory approach towards Moscow over the past decade. In its previous mission statement, issued in 2010, Nato advocated a true strategic partnership with Russia.

According to a report in the New York Times, China would have found itself openly classed as a threat last week had it not been for Germany and France. They insisted that the more hostile terminology be watered down so as to avoid harming their trade and technology links with China.

In response, Beijing accused Nato of maliciously attacking and smearing it, and warned that the alliance was provoking confrontation. Not unreasonably, Beijing believes Nato has strayed well out of its sphere of supposed defensive interest: the North Atlantic.

Nato was founded in the wake of the Second World War expressly as a bulwark against Soviet expansion into Western Europe. The ensuing Cold War was primarily a territorial and ideological battle for the future of Europe, with the ever-present mutual threat of nuclear annihilation.

So how, Beijing might justifiably wonder, does China  on the other side of the globe  fit into Natos historic defensive mission? How are Chinese troops or missiles now threatening Europe or the US in ways they werent before? How are Americans or Europeans suddenly under threat of military conquest from China?
*
Creating enemies*

The current Nato logic reads something like this: Russias invasion of Ukraine in February is proof that the Kremlin has ambitions to recreate its former Soviet empire in Europe. China is growing its military power and has similar imperial designs towards the rival, breakaway state of Taiwan, as well as western Pacific islands. And because Beijing and Moscow are strengthening their strategic ties in the face of western opposition, Nato has to presume that their shared goal is to bring western civilisation crashing down.

Or as last weeks Nato mission statement proclaimed: The deepening strategic partnership between the Peoples Republic of China and the Russian Federation and their mutually reinforcing attempts to undercut the rules-based international order run counter to our values and interests.

But if anyone is subverting the rules-based international order, a standard the West regularly invokes but never defines, it looks to be Nato itself  or the US, as the hand that wields the Nato hammer.

That is certainly the way it looks to Beijing. In its response, China argued: Thirty years after the end of the Cold War, [Nato] has not yet abandoned its thinking and practice of creating enemies  It is Nato that is creating problems around the world.

China has a point. A problem with bureaucracies  and Nato is the worlds largest military bureaucracy  is that they quickly develop an overriding institutional commitment to ensuring their permanent existence, if not expansion. Bureaucracies naturally become powerful lobbies for their own self-preservation, even when they have outlived their usefulness.

If there is no threat to defend against, then a threat must be manufactured. That can mean one of two things: either inventing an imaginary threat, or provoking the very threat the bureaucracy was designed to avert or thwart. Signs are that Nato  now embracing 30 countries  is doing both.

Remember that Nato should have dissolved itself after the fall of the Soviet Union in 1991. But three decades later, it is bigger and more resource-hungry than ever.

Against all advice, and in violation of its promises, Nato has refused to maintain a neutral security buffer between itself and Russia. Instead, it has been expanding right up to Russias borders, including creeping furtively into Ukraine, the gateway through which armies have historically invaded Russia. 
*
Offensive alliance*

Undoubtedly, Russia has proved itself a genuine threat to the territorial integrity of its neighbour Ukraine by conquering its eastern region  home to a large ethnic Russian community the Kremlin claims to be protecting. But even if we reject Russian President Vladimir Putins repeated assertion that Moscow has no larger ambitions, the Russian armys substantial losses suggest it has scant hope of extending its military reach much further.

Even if Moscow were hoping to turn its attention next to Poland or the Baltic states, or Natos latest recruits of Sweden and Finland, such a move would clearly risk nuclear confrontation. This is perhaps why western audiences hear so much from their politicians and media about Putin being some kind of deranged megalomaniac.

The claim of a rampant, revived Russian imperialism appears not to be founded in any obvious reality. But it is a very effective way for Nato bureaucrats to justify enlarging their budgets and power, while the arms industries that feed off Nato and are embedded in western capitals substantially increase their profits.

The impression that this might have been Natos blueprint for handling Moscow is only underscored by the way it is now treating China, with even less justification. China has not recently invaded any sovereign territories, unlike the US and its allies, while the only territory it might threaten  Taiwan  is some 12,000 kilometres from the US mainland, and a similarly long distance from most of Europe.

The argument that the Russian army may defeat Ukraine and then turn its attention towards Poland and Finland at least accords with some kind of geographical possibility, however remote. But the idea that China may invade Taiwan and then direct its military might towards California and Italy is in the realms of preposterous delusion. Natos new posture towards Beijing brings into question its whole characterisation as a defensive alliance. It looks very much to be on the offensive. 
*
Russian red lines*

Notably, Nato invited to the summit for the first time four states from the Asia-Pacific region: Australia, Japan, New Zealand and South Korea.

The creation of a Nato-allied Asia-Pacific Four is doubtless intended to suggest to Beijing parallels with Natos gradual recruitment of eastern European states starting in the late 1990s, culminating in its more recent flirting with Ukraine and Georgia, longstanding red lines for Russia.

Ultimately, Natos courting of Russias neighbours led to attacks by Moscow first on Georgia and then on Ukraine, conveniently bolstering the Russian threat narrative. Might the intention behind similar advances to the Asia-Pacific Four be to provoke Beijing into a more aggressive military stance in its own region, in order to justify Nato expanding far beyond the North Atlantic, claiming the entire globe as its backyard?

There are already clear signs of that. In May, US President Joe Biden vowed that the US  and by implication Nato  would come to Taiwans aid militarily if it were attacked. Beijing regards Taiwan, some 200 kilometres off its coast, as Chinese territory.

Similarly, British Foreign Secretary Liz Truss called last week for Nato countries to ship advanced weapons to Taiwan, in the same way Nato has been arming Ukraine, to ensure the island has the defence capability it needs.
This echoes Natos narrative about its goals in Ukraine: that it is pumping weapons into Ukraine to defend the rest of Europe. Now, Nato is casting itself as the guardian of the Asia-Pacific region too.
/

----------


## Revisor

*‘Economic coercion’*

But in truth, this is not just about competing military threats. There is an additional layer of western self-interest, concealed behind claims of a “defensive” alliance.

Days before the Nato summit, the G7, a group of the seven leading industrialised nations that form the core of Nato, announced their intention to raise $600bn to invest in developing countries.

This move wasn’t driven by altruism. The West has been deeply worried by Beijing’s growing influence on the world stage through its trillion-dollar Belt and Road Initiative, announced in 2013.

China is being aggressive, but so far only in exercising soft power. In the coming decades, it plans to invest in the infrastructure of dozens of developing states. More than 140 countries have so far signed up to the initiative.
China’s aim is to make itself the hub of a global network of new infrastructure projects – from highways and ports to advanced telecommunications – to strengthen its economic trade connections to Africa, the Middle East, Russia and Europe.

If it succeeds, China will stamp its economic dominance on the globe – and that is what really worries the West, particularly the US and its Nato military bureaucracy. They are labelling this “economic coercion”.

This week, the heads of the FBI and MI5 – the US and UK’s domestic intelligence services – held an unprecedented joint news conference in London to warn that China was the “biggest long-term threat to our economic and national security”. Underscoring western priorities, they added that any attack on Taiwan would “represent one of the most horrific business disruptions the world has ever seen”.

*Unilateral aggression*

Back in the Cold War era, Washington was not just, or even primarily, worried about a Soviet military invasion. The nuclear doctrine of mutually assured destruction meant neither had an interest in direct confrontation.

Instead, each treated developing nations as pawns in an economic war over resources to be plundered and markets to be controlled. Each side tried to expand its so-called “sphere of influence” over other states and secure a larger slice of the planet’s wealth, in order to fuel its domestic economy and expand its military industries.

The West’s rhetoric about the Cold War emphasised an ideological battle between western freedoms and Soviet authoritarianism. But whatever significance one attributes to that rhetorical fight, the more important battle for each side was proving to other states the superiority of the economic model that grew out of its ideology.

In the early Cold War years, it should be recalled, communist parties were frontrunners to win elections in several European states – something that was starkly evident to the drafters of the Nato treaty.

The US invested so heavily in weapons – today, its military budget exceeds the combined spending of the next nine countries – precisely to strong-arm poorer nations into its camp, and punish those that refused. That task was made easier after the fall of the Soviet Union. In a unipolar world, Washington got to define who would be treated as a friend, and on what terms, and who a foe.

Nato chiefly served as an alibi for US aggression, adding a veneer of multilateral legitimacy to its largely unilateral militarism.
*
Debt slavery*

In reality, the “rules-based international order” comprises a set of US-controlled economic institutions, such as the World Bank and the International Monetary Fund, that dictate oppressive terms to increasingly resentful poor countries – often the West’s former colonies – in desperate need of investment. Most have ended up in permanent debt slavery.

China is offering them an alternative, and in the process it threatens to gradually erode US economic dominance. Russia’s apparent ability to survive the West’s economic sanctions, while those sanctions rebound on western economies, underscores the tenuousness of Washington’s economic primacy.

More generally, Washington is losing its grip on the global order. The rival BRICS group – of Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa – is preparing to expand by including Iran and Argentina in its power bloc. And both Russia and China, forced into deeper alliance by Nato hostility, have been seeking to overturn the international trading system by decoupling it from the US dollar, the central pillar of Washington’s hegemonic status.

The recently released “Nato 2030” document stresses the importance of Nato remaining “ready, strong and united for a new era of increased global competition”. Last week’s strategic vision listed China’s sins as seeking “to control key technological and industrial sectors, critical infrastructure, and strategic materials and supply chains”. It added that China “uses its economic leverage to create strategic dependencies and enhance its influence”, as though this was not exactly what the US has been doing for decades.

Washington’s greatest fear is that, as its economic muscle atrophies, Europe’s vital trading links with China and Russia will see its economic interests – and eventually its ideological loyalties – shift eastwards, rather than stay firmly in the western camp.

The question is: how far is the US willing to go to stop that? So far, it looks only too ready to drag Nato into a military sequel to the Cold War – and risk pushing the world to the brink of nuclear annihilation.


If you appreciate my articles, please consider hitting a donate button (left for Paypal, right for GoCardless):

 

war industries


https://www.jonathan-cook.net/2022-0...na-enemy-peace

----------


## Revisor

Nancy Pelosi. Foto: United States Congress

Analyse - Peter Franssen

*De gevaarlijke provocatie van Nancy Pelosi

Pelosi omschrijft haar tumultueus bezoek aan Taiwan als een etappe in de strijd voor democratie. In werkelijkheid is het een stap naar de afscheuring van Taiwan. Tekst en uitleg door Chinakenner Peter Franssen.*

donderdag 4 augustus 2022 10:08 

Een uur nadat Nancy Pelosi in Taiwan landde, publiceerde de Washington Post een opinie-bijdrage van haar onder de titel Waarom ik een delegatie van Congresleden naar Taiwan leid. Haar tekst omschrijft dit bezoek als een etappe in de strijd voor democratie. In werkelijkheid zet Pelosi een stap naar de afscheuring van Taiwan. Hoe is het zover kunnen komen?
*
Eenzijdige benadering*

Pelosi begint haar bijdrage in de Washington Post met een verwijzing naar de Taiwan Relations Act van april 1979, een wet getekend onder het presidentschap van Jimmy Carter.

Pelosi schrijft: In de Taiwan Relations Act werd de verbintenis van de VS ten aanzien van een democratisch Taiwan vastgelegd en werd het kader geboden voor een economische en diplomatieke relatie die snel zou uitgroeien tot een belangrijk partnerschap. Deze wet bevorderde een diepe vriendschap die geworteld is in gedeelde belangen en waarden: zelfbeschikking en zelfbestuur, democratie en vrijheid, menselijke waardigheid en mensenrechten.

Die voorstelling van zaken is eenzijdig. Op het ogenblik van de goedkeuring van de Taiwan Relations Act, hebben de VS en China al twee gezamenlijke verklaringen afgelegd, in 1971 en in januari 1979, waarin staat dat China n en ondeelbaar is en dat de wettige regering van China in Beijing resideert en de Volksrepubliek China leidt.

Slechts 13 van de 193 landen die lid zijn van de Verenigde Naties erkennen Taiwan (waaronder Vaticaanstad).
De internationale gemeenschap heeft zich zo goed als unaniem achter deze opstelling geschaard. Slechts 13 van de 193 landen die lid zijn van de Verenigde Naties erkennen Taiwan (waaronder Vaticaanstad).

De gezamenlijke verklaring van 1979 stoot in het Amerikaanse Congres op tegenstand. De Republikeinen tekenen protest aan. Om de tegenstand te sussen, beslist de regering-Carter om de Taiwan Relations Act te laten goedkeuren in het Congres. Carter laat vooraf de toenmalige Chinese leider Deng Xiaoping weten dat die wet eraan kwam. Hij stuurt Deng de tekst die voorgelegd zal worden aan het Congres.

Deng neemt daar kennis en zegt geen bezwaar te hebben. Hij voegt eraan toe dat de hereniging van China een interne kwestie is die alleen door China kan beslist worden en dat de Taiwan Relations Act een interne kwestie van de VS is, tenminste zolang de inhoud niet ingaat tegen de afspraken met China en tegen de n-China politiek. En dat is ook niet zo.

Wie de tekst van de wet erop naleest, merkt dat het zwaartepunt van de wet de vrede en de stabiliteit in de regio is. Er staat: Het doel van deze wet is: 1/ Bij te dragen tot de handhaving van de vrede, de veiligheid en de stabiliteit in het westelijk deel van de Stille Oceaan; 2/ het buitenlands beleid van de Verenigde Staten te bevorderen door het toestaan en voortzetten van de commercile, culturele en andere betrekkingen tussen de bevolking van de Verenigde Staten en de bevolking van Taiwan.

Het gaat dus om vrede en veiligheid en om vriendschappelijke betrekkingen tussen twee bevolkingen. In een volgend punt zegt de wet: Het is de politiek van de Verenigde Staten om duidelijk te maken dat de beslissing diplomatieke relaties aan te gaan met de Volksrepubliek China de verwachting inhoudt dat toekomst van Taiwan met vreedzame middelen zal bepaald worden.

De wet van 1979 gaat om vrede en veiligheid en om vriendschappelijke betrekkingen tussen twee bevolkingen.
De formulering maakt duidelijk dat de VS de vreedzame oplossing vragen en verwachten, maar niet eisen. Wat overigens niet kan gezien de erkenning van de nationale integriteit van China door de VS. Dergelijke eis zou overeenkomen met een inmenging in de binnenlandse aangelegenheden van China.

----------


## Revisor

*Een duik in de geschiedenis*

Om de relatie tussen China en de VS inzake Taiwan beter te begrijpen, moeten we eerst even verder terug in de geschiedenis. In 1898 veroveren de Verenigde Staten de Filipijnen – gelegen ten zuiden van China. De afstand tussen de kust van China en die van de Filipijnen bedraagt 1.300 kilometer. De afstand tussen de kust van de VS en die van Filipijnen is 11.000 kilometer.

De VS president McKinley beschrijft de Filipijnen als een stapsteen naar de verovering van China en het controleren van de Stille Oceaan. Op het einde van de Tweede Wereldoorlog staan de VS voor een dilemma. Ze bereiden de na-oorlog voor. Om het zuidoosten van Azi onder Amerikaanse controle te krijgen en de economien daar in hun voordeel te benutten, willen ze een sterke en betrouwbare bondgenoot in de regio.

Ze kiezen in eerste instantie voor China. Grote delen van China zijn sinds het midden van de jaren 1930 bezet door Japan. De twee belangrijkste Chinese politiek-militaire krachten zijn de Guomindang en de Communistische Partij van China (CPC). Zij vechten tegen de Japanse bezetter, al moet gezegd dat de Guomindang meer tegen de CPC dan tegen Japan strijdt. De Guomindang vertegenwoordigt de belangen van de grootgrondbezitters en de hoge Chinese bourgeoisie.

VS president McKinley beschrijft de Filipijnen als een stapsteen naar de verovering van China en het controleren van de Stille Oceaan.
In september 1945 zegt president Harry Truman dat de Amerikaanse belangen in Azi het best gediend zijn met steun aan de opperste generaal van de Guomindang, Jiang Jieshi. Een pro-Amerikaans China onder leiding van Jiang Jieshi biedt de meeste kans op de eenmaking van een grote Oost-Aziatische markt, aldus Truman. Het obstakel heet CPC.

Tijdens de oorlog sturen de Verenigde Staten een ononderbroken stroom van wapens naar het leger van de Guomindang. Vlak na de Japanse capitulatie transfereren de Verenigde Staten 400.000 tot 500.000 soldaten van Jiang Jieshi naar sleutelsteden in het land zoals Shanghai, Nanjing en Beijing.

De nationalistische legers krijgen in Beijing en Tientsin versterking van 50.000 Amerikaanse mariniers die de belangrijkste kruispunten bezetten, knooppunten van spoorwegen in het land en steenkoolmijnen in het noordoosten van het land bewaken. Op bevel van de Verenigde Staten mogen de Japanse fascistische troepen zich maar overgeven zodra de soldaten van Jiang Jieshi ter plaatse zijn; ze mogen de wapens niet eerder neerleggen.
President Truman moet toegeven dat dit niet erg koosjer is. In zijn Mmoires schrijft hij: “Wij moesten de ongebruikelijke maatregel nemen de vijand als bezetter te gebruiken, tot wij troepen van de nationale regering naar Zuid-China brachten en Amerikaanse mariniers de havens bewaakten. De Japanners kregen dus bevel stand te houden en de orde te bewaren. Te zijner tijd zouden Chinese troepen onder Jiang Jieshi hun overgave komen aanvaarden.”

President Truman: “Wij moesten de ongebruikelijke maatregel nemen de vijand als bezetter te gebruiken”.

Het is een confronterende ervaring voor het Chinese volk: de Japanse bezetter is vervangen door het leger van Jiang Jieshi + Japanse soldaten. Het gevolg is dat Jiang Jieshi en zijn bondgenoten dag na dag aan invloed en respect verliezen.

In 1949 volgt de totale nederlaag van de Guomindang. Die vlucht hals over kop naar Taiwan. In de jaren erna blijven de VS de overheid in Taiwan erkennen als de wettige regering. Dat verandert pas met de twee gezamenlijke verklaringen, in 1971 en 1979, zoals hierboven beschreven.
*
De verzwakking van China*

De Chinezen zijn hun geschiedenis niet vergeten. De Verenigde Staten zijn hun land verscheidene keren binnengevallen: tijdens de Boxeropstand (1899-1901), de Opiumoorlogen (1840-1845) en de Tweede Wereldoorlog. Vooral de twee eerste interventies gingen gepaard met gruwelijk geweld, massamoorden, verkrachtingen, dagenlange plunderingen…

De Chinezen moesten grondgebied afstaan aan Amerikanen, Fransen, Britten; ze verloren de controle over hele steden. Het Chinese volk heeft dat ervaren als een nationale vernedering en inbreuk op hun integriteit. Dat blijft in het geheugen van het volk hangen en zeker in het geheugen van de Communistische Partij van China. Zou de politiek om China te vernederen verleden tijd zijn? Pelosi bewijst van niet.

De Verenigde Staten zeggen al twee eeuwen dat hun controle over de Stille Oceaan, de Amerikaanse dominantie van de regio, de voorwaarde is voor de Amerikaanse hegemonie in de wereld. In 1898 zei senator Albert Beveridge, een ideoloog van het Amerikaans imperialisme: “Wie over de Stille Oceaan heerst, heerst over de wereld.”

De hegemonie van de VS in de Stille Oceaan kan maar gerealiseerd worden door de verzwakking van China, met name door de afscheuring van Taiwan.

In april 2015 zei de Amerikaanse minister van Defensie Ash Carter: “Het Aziatisch deel van de Stille Oceaan is de beslissende regio voor onze Amerikaanse toekomst. In de komende eeuw zal geen regio belangrijker zijn voor de Amerikaanse welvaart. Dankzij het leiderschap van president Obama zijn de Verenigde Staten economisch, diplomatiek en militair in staat deze kansen te grijpen.”

De hegemonie van de VS in de Stille Oceaan kan maar gerealiseerd worden door de verzwakking van China, met name door de afscheuring van Taiwan en de oorlog die daarmee ongetwijfeld gepaard gaat. Dat is de echte inzet van het bezoek van Nancy Pelosi aan Taiwan.
*
De kruistocht van Pelosi*

Keren we nu terug naar haar vrije tribune in de Washington Post. Nadat ze de Taiwan Relations Act op een foute manier en zonder enige context voorgesteld heeft, gaat ze over tot een reeks beledigingen die ze verantwoordt zeggende dat zij en de Verenigde Staten niets anders zijn dan soldaten van de vrijheid, de democratie en de mensenrechten die het moeten opnemen tegen de autocratische, ondemocratische en wetteloze overheid in Beijing.

De Amerikanen, schrijft ze, doen niets anders dan hun plicht, met name “onze democratische partners in Taiwan” te hulp snellen. In deze enkele zinnen zit de essentie van de ideologie vervat die de buitenlandse politiek van de VS sinds ruim 200 jaar het cachet moet geven van ridderlijkheid.

De woorden die hier gebruikt worden staan volkomen los van de werkelijkheid en van wat de VS in de realiteit doen. In de rij van honderden invasies, oorlogen en interventies, staan, wat de VS betreft, de begrippen democratie, vrijheid, mensenrechten, verdediging, beschaving, bescherming altijd voorop.

De Verenigde Staten noemen zichzelf al die tijd “het rijk van de vrijheid”, “de lichtgevende stad op de heuvel”, “de uiteindelijke hoop van alle volkeren”, “de onmisbare natie” en meer van dat bombastisch gedoe.

Je kan dat ook lezen in het mooi op rijm gezette gedicht van Rudyard Kipling “The White Man’s Burden”, (de last van de witte man), uitgebracht om de oorlog tegen het Filipijnse volk vanaf 1898 te huldigen. Kipling dicht hoe de VS een heilige plicht hebben, een taak, een (door God gegeven) opdracht om overal beschaving en vrijheid en een ordentelijk gezag te brengen.

President Andrew Jackson: “Wij zijn de soldaten van de vrijheid, wij zijn er om het mensdom te beschermen.”
De meeste volkeren kunnen dat zelf niet, aldus Kipling en met hem nagenoeg alle leiders van de VS sinds 1800, ze moeten daarin geleid worden. De oorlogen van de VS zijn in die zin kruistochten voor een betere wereld. Zoals president Andrew Jackson in 1840 zei: “Wij zijn de soldaten van de vrijheid, wij zijn er om het mensdom te beschermen.”

Of zoals president Ronal Reagan in 1964 zei: “Wij hebben een afspraak met onze lotsbestemming. Wij zijn de baken van hoop voor de rest van de wereld.” Of zoals presidenty Bill Clinton in 1999: “Wij zijn de unieke en onmisbare natie van deze wereld.”

De Latijns-Amerikaanse vrijheidsstrijder Simon Bolivar typeerde hen al in 1840: “De Verenigde Staten lijken bestemd te zijn ons continent te tergen en te kwellen in naam van de vrijheid.”

De kruistocht van Pelosi voor een vrij Taiwan sluit aan bij die lange rij van oorlogen en veroveringen in naam van de beschaving, in dit geval tegen die autocratische en ondemocratische Communistische Partij van China.
Het bezoek van Pelosi en de bijdrage in de Washington Post sluiten een periode af in de Chinees-Amerikaanse betrekkingen. In 1971, bij de ontmoeting tussen Mao Zedong en Richard Nixon, zei Mao aan de Amerikaanse president: “Wij zijn een geduldig volk. Wij kunnen wel tot 100 jaar na de stichting van de Volksrepubliek (1949) wachten op de hereniging van ons land. Intussen passen wij het systeem toe van n land, met twee systemen.”

Tegen de historische achtergrond klinkt het slot van de opiniebijdrage van Pelosi in de Washington Post als een oorlogsverklaring.
Wat wil zeggen: China is n en ondeelbaar maar voor een bepaalde periode mag Taiwan een eigen maatschappelijk systeem uitbouwen. Tegen die historische achtergrond klinkt het slot van de opiniebijdrage van Pelosi in de Washington Post als een oorlogsverklaring. Ze schrijft: “De Communistische Partij van China heeft de belofte van n land en twee systemen in de vuilnisbak gegooid.” Met evenveel woorden zegt Pelosi de gezamenlijke communiqus van 1971 en 1979 op.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-nancy-pelosi/

----------


## Revisor

*Voor China is de oorlog in Oekrane de laatste stuiptrekking van de westerse alleenheerschappij in de wereld*

Westerlingen beschouwen de oorlog die Rusland in Oekrane voert als een aanval op de op regels gebaseerde orde, maar Chinese geleerden zien het als wederom een aankondiging van het einde van de Amerikaanse alleenheerschappij. Het zou een vergissing zijn dit niet serieus te nemen.

Mark Leonard 7 augustus 2022, 15:00

*Mark Leonard* is directeur van de European Council on Foreign Relations en schrijver van _The Age of Unpeace: How Connectivity Causes Conflict_.

 Een vrouw verzamelt haar spulletjes uit een zwaar beschadigd wooncomplex in Saltivka, een wijk van de Oekraense stad Charkiv.Beeld AFP

Is de Russische invasie van Oekrane slechts de eerste in een reeks van conflicten die Europa de komende jaren steeds meer op het Midden-Oosten zal doen lijken? Een Chinese academicus  die anoniem wilde blijven  stelde me die vraag vorige week en uit zijn redenering bleek hoe anders niet-westerlingen aankijken tegen een oorlog die de Europese geopolitieke orde danig opschudt.

Uit de gesprekken die ik met Chinese academici heb om te begrijpen hoe zij de wereld zien, blijkt dat zij vanuit een fundamenteel andere positie redeneren dan veel van hun collegas in het Westen. Niet alleen zijn ze eerder geneigd om de oorlog in Oekrane te wijten aan de uitbreiding van de Navo dan aan het Kremlin, maar veel van hun strategische aannames zijn in de kern het tegenovergestelde van die van ons. 

Terwijl de Europeanen en Amerikanen het conflict als een keerpunt in de wereldgeschiedenis beschouwen, zien de Chinezen het gewoon als een militaire interventie  van zelfs minder belang dan die in Korea, Vietnam, Irak en Afghanistan van de afgelopen 75 jaar. In hun ogen is het enige werkelijke verschil dat het dit keer niet het Westen is dat ergens tussenbeide komt. 
*
Post-Amerikaanse wereld*

Bovendien, terwijl menigeen in Europa denkt dat deze oorlog de terugkeer van Amerika op het wereldtoneel markeert, zien Chinese intellectuelen het als een nadere bevestiging van het begin van een post-Amerikaanse wereld. In hun ogen heeft het einde van de Amerikaanse alleenheerschappij een vacum gecreerd dat nu door Rusland wordt opgevuld.

Waar westerlingen een aanval op de op regels gebaseerde orde zien, zien mijn Chinese vrienden de opkomst van een meer pluralistische wereld  een waarin het eind van de Amerikaanse alleenheerschappij andere regionale en subregionale projecten mogelijk maakt. Hun argument is dat het de op regels gebaseerde orde altijd heeft ontbroken aan legitimiteit: westerse machten hebben die regels vastgesteld en hebben er nooit veel been in gezien om ze te veranderen als het hun zo uitkwam (zoals in Kosovo en Irak).

Vanuit deze argumenten kom ik op de analogie met het Midden-Oosten. Mijn Chinese gesprekspartner beschouwt de situatie in Oekrane niet als een aanvalsoorlog tussen soevereine landen, maar eerder als een herschikking van postkoloniale grenzen bij het eind van de westerse alleenheerschappij. Net zoals in het Midden-Oosten landen vraagtekens zetten bij de grenzen die het Westen na de Eerste Wereldoorlog daar heeft getrokken. 
*
Indirecte oorlog*

Toch is de opvallendste parallel dat het conflict in Oekrane door velen wordt beschouwd als een indirecte oorlog. Net zoals de oorlogen in Syri, Jemen en Libanon, is ook die in Oekrane aangewakkerd en misbruikt door grootmachten. Wie hebben er de meeste baat bij? Volgens mijn Chinese vrienden in elk geval niet Rusland, Oekrane of Europa. De Verenigde Staten en China hebben er uiteindelijk het meest bij te winnen en beide benaderen het conflict als een indirecte oorlog binnen hun bredere rivaliteit.

De Amerikanen hebben ervan geprofiteerd door de Europeanen, Japanners en Koreanen aan een nieuwe rangschikking van door de VS opgelegde prioriteiten te binden en door Rusland te isoleren en China te dwingen tot openheid over hun positie in kwesties van territoriale integriteit. Op zijn beurt heeft China er baat bij gehad dat Rusland nu nog meer in een ondergeschikte positie verkeert en door meer landen in het Globale Zuiden aan te sporen om geen partij te kiezen.

Terwijl Europese leiders zich opwerpen als 21ste-eeuwse Churchills, zien de Chinezen hen slechts als pionnen in een groter geopolitiek spel. Alle academici met wie ik heb gesproken, waren het erover eens dat de oorlog in Oekrane een tamelijk onbelangrijke afleiding vormt vergeleken bij de ontregeling door covid-19 op de korte en de machtsstrijd tussen de VS en China op de lange termijn. 
*
Bescheidenheid*

Natuurlijk valt er veel in te brengen tegen de punten van mijn Chinese gesprekspartner. Europeanen hebben meer zeggenschap dan hij meent en de krachtige reactie van het Westen op de Russische agressie zou wel eens kunnen voorkomen dat deze oorlog de eerste wordt in een lange reeks van grensconflicten (zoals bij de tien jaar durende oorlogen in voormalig Joegoslavi in de jaren negentig).

Toch zou het feit dat Chinese waarnemers de zaken zo anders interpreteren dan wij ons aan het denken moeten zetten. Op zijn minst zouden wij in het Westen meer moeten nadenken over hoe de rest van de wereld ons ziet. Natuurlijk is het verleidelijk om de Chinese argumenten af te doen als obligate discussiepunten, bedoeld om een vijandig, ondemocratisch regime niet tegen de haren in te strijken (openbare discussies over Oekrane worden in China zwaar gecensureerd). Maar misschien zou enige bescheidenheid niet misplaatst zijn.

Het feit dat Chinese waarnemers zon radicaal ander perspectief hebben, kan wellicht verklaren waarom het Westen geen bijna-universele steun heeft gekregen voor sancties tegen Rusland. In een tijd waarin het beleid van baas-in-eigen-huis sterk in opkomst is, zou het ons niet moeten verwonderen dat andere regeringen Oekrane niet zo belangrijk vinden. Waar wij een heldhaftige zelfverdediging van de op regels gebaseerde orde zien, zien anderen de laatste stuiptrekkingen van de Westerse alleenheerschappij in een wereld die hard op weg is om meerpolig te worden.

_Copyright: Project Syndicate
_Vertaling: Leo Reijnen


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...reld~bf6f78b1/

----------


## Revisor

Xi Jinping.  REUTERS

*Chinese leider draagt leger op zich voor te bereiden op oorlog: Focus al je aandacht op vechten*

*De Chinese leider Xi Jinping heeft zijn leger opgedragen zich klaar te maken voor een oorlog die de nationale veiligheid van het land moet verzekeren. Dat zei hij tijdens een bezoek aan een militair centrum in Peking. ,,Focus al je aandacht op vechten. Het leger moet er staan om de nationale soevereiniteit en veiligheid te waarborgen, aldus Xi Jinping.*

Buitenlandredactie 10-11-22, 16:13 

De Chinese leider maakte zijn tegenstander in deze oorlog niet specifiek, maar volgens deskundigen doelt hij op het eiland Taiwan, dat door China beschouwd wordt als een afvallige provincie. Xi liet eerder weten vastbesloten te zijn de territoriale integriteit van zijn land te beschermen en zich tegen de onafhankelijkheid van Taiwan te verzetten. ,,We zullen nooit instemmen met het staken van het gebruik van geweld tegen Taiwan, aldus het staatshoofd.

Het is niet voor het eerst dat Xi zijn leger opdraagt zich voor te bereiden op een oorlog. Hij deed dat in de afgelopen negen jaar al meerdere malen. Tijdens een soortgelijk bezoek aan hetzelfde commandocentrum in 2016 zei hij tegen soldaten dat ze loyaal en vindingrijk moesten zijn en dat ze moedig genoeg moeten zijn om oorlogen te winnen.

*Bedreiging voor wereldvrede

*De Russische president Vladimir Poetin steunt China in het standpunt over Taiwan. ,,We zijn van plan ons vast te houden aan het principe van En China, zei Poetin. ,,We veroordelen provocaties door de Verenigde Staten in de Straat van Taiwan. Volgens het Taiwanese ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken vormen de banden tussen China en Rusland een bedreiging voor de wereldvrede. De internationale gemeenschap moet zich verzetten tegen de uitbreiding van autoritarisme, vindt het ministerie. Taiwan zegt dat het Rusland ernstig veroordeelt voor het volgen van de autoritaire expansieve regering van de Chinese Communistische Partij om valse verklaringen te blijven afleggen op internationale locaties die de soevereiniteit van ons land vernederen.

De Russische president Vladimir Poetin en de Chinese leider Xi Jinping voerden in september gesprekken in de Oezbeekse stad Samarkand. Volgens Poetin vormen Rusland en China een tandem die een sleutelrol speelt in wereldwijde stabiliteit. De president herhaalde de steun van Rusland voor Chinas aanspraak op Taiwan. Het eiland vreest dat Peking het voorbeeld van Rusland, dat Oekrane is binnengevallen, volgt en ook te maken krijgt met een invasie.

De Amerikaanse president Biden zegt dat de VS zich sterk verzet tegen eenzijdige veranderingen van de bestaande situatie of acties die de stabiliteit in de Straat van Taiwan ondermijnen. De Amerikanen pleiten niet voor Taiwanese onafhankelijkheid, maar behouden zich wel het recht voor het eiland te helpen verdedigen terwijl China zich militair steeds actiever opstelt ten opzichte van Taiwan.
*
Xi Jinping
*De 69-jarige Xi is sinds 2012 secretaris-generaal en sinds 2013 president van China. Hij heeft de touwtjes binnen de Communistische Partij stevig in handen. De volksrepubliek stelt zich sinds het aantreden van Xi steeds zelfverzekerder op tegenover andere landen. Zo is de militaire druk op Taiwan opgevoerd. Ook heeft Peking bijna volledige greep op Hongkong, dat deels autonoom was. In het binnenland kozen de Chinese autoriteiten de laatste jaren voor strenge lockdowns om verspreiding van het coronavirus tegen te gaan.


https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/chinese-leider-draagt-leger-op-zich-voor-te-bereiden-op-oorlog-focus-al-je-aandacht-op-vechten~a15f8a54/

----------


## Revisor

*Koerswijziging*

*Frankrijk gaat leger voorbereiden op grote oorlog*

 Franse militairen tijdens een recente oefening in Roemeni.Beeld Getty Images

Na decennia van vredesoperaties en anti-guerillamissies moet het Franse leger zich nu voorbereiden op ‘een conflict van hoge intensiteit’ in Europa. 

*Arjen van der Ziel* 21 november 2022, 01:00

Het was ongetwijfeld een bewuste keuze van de Franse president Emmanuel Macron om de nieuwe strategie van de Franse strijdkrachten aan te kondigen op het amfibisch aanvalsschip Dixmude in de grote marinehaven van het Zuid-Franse Toulon. Frankrijk verkocht eerder twee van deze schepen voor ruim een miljard euro aan Rusland. Maar na de illegale Russische annexatie in 2014 van het Oekraense schiereiland de Krim cancelde Parijs die deal. Het aanvalsschip is daarmee symbolisch voor de nieuwe wind die er waait. 

Staand op het dek van het oorlogschip, met achter zich een gevechtsheli, schetste Macron eerder deze maand een somber wereldbeeld. Volgens de president is de Russische invasie van Oekrane tekenend voor de groeiende geopolitieke rivaliteit en het toenemende risico van wapengekletter. “Deze oorlog heeft duidelijk gemaakt wat de staat is van de wereld waarin wij leven”, aldus de president. 
*
Focus op conflict in Europa*

De Franse regering trekt voor volgend jaar bijna 44 miljard euro uit voor de strijdkrachten, 7 procent meer dan dit jaar, en ook de jaren daarna is zij van plan de defensie-uitgaven op te voeren. Maar belangrijker is dat Macron duidelijk maakte dat de Franse strijdkrachten hun aandacht ingrijpend verleggen. Na drie decennia van vooral vredesoperaties en anti-guerillamissies, zoals in Afghanistan en de Sahel, moeten de Franse militairen zich nu voorbereiden op een ‘een conflict van hoge intensiteit’. Daarbij ligt de focus op Europa.

De anti-jihadische operatie Barkhane in Mali was drie maanden geleden al beindigd en operatie Sentinelle, op grond waarvan duizenden militairen helpen bij het beveiligen van plekken in Frankrijk tegen terrorisme, wordt ook teruggeschroefd. In plaats daarvan moeten de troepen zich klaarmaken voor een serieuze oorlog op het eigen continent, met grote aantallen manschappen en zwaar materieel. Het leger moet ook meer raketsystemen en drones krijgen en gaat meer gebruik maken van reservisten. 
*
Strijdvaardigheid vergroten*

Na zijn speech vloog Macron in een heli naar de Suffren, Frankrijks nieuwste kernonderzeer, waar hij abseilend op landde. Ook had hij een ontmoeting met marinecommando’s. Volgens de president moet Frankrijk sterker worden op het gebied van inlichtingen en cyberoperaties. Ook wil hij de strijdvaardigheid van de bevolking vergroten. “Het gaat niet om het militariseren van de samenleving”, verzekerde hij, “maar om het versterken van de weerbaarheid.”

In hoeverre de met veel tam-tam aangekondigde strategie wordt waargemaakt, moet blijken.

Deskundigen wijzen erop dat na het einde van de Koude Oorlog Parijs jarenlang veel heeft bezuinigd op defensie. “Frankrijk staat er wel iets beter voor dan sommige andere Europese landen”, zegt defensie-analist Yohann Michel van het Internationaal Instituut voor Strategische Studies. “De Franse strijdkrachten hebben nog wat tanks, pantserwagens en kanonnen. Maar heel weinig. Ze moeten snel meer massa opbouwen. Tegen een vijand als Rusland heb je dat nodig.” 
*
Oorlogseconomie*

Daags na Macrons speech in de marinehaven van Toulon zaten vertegenwoordigers van de wapenindustrie op het ministerie van defensie in Parijs om te overleggen over hun bijdrage aan de nieuwe strategie. De Franse regering wil dat wapenfabrikanten sneller en betaalbaarder gaan produceren, zodat naar Oekrane gestuurd materieel vlotter kan worden vervangen. Bovendien moet het land, als het verzeild raakt in een gewapend conflict, kunnen overschakelen op een oorlogseconomie, waarin vlug veel wapens en munitie worden geproduceerd. Ook dienen bestaande tanks te worden gemoderniseerd en moet allerlei nieuw materieel zoals drones worden geproduceerd.

Dat het de Franse militaire planners ernst is, blijkt wel uit de aankondiging afgelopen week van de strijdkrachten dat ze komend voorjaar hun grootste oefening sinds het einde van de Koude Oorlog gaan houden. Als de Oekrane-oorlog geen roet in het eten gooit, zullen 20.000 militairen meedoen, waaronder ook troepen van Navo-bondgenoten als Amerika en het Verenigd Koninkrijk. De militairen gaan eerst in Zuid-Frankrijk met landingsvaartuigen en luchtlandingen trainen in het veroveren van een bruggenhoofd. Vervolgens zal in de Champange-streek worden getraind in het terugslaan van een invasiemacht. “We moeten ons voorbereiden op het ergste om te voorkomen dat het gebeurt”, aldus generaal Yves Mtayer in de krant _Le Monde_. 
*
Brede steun*

Volgens defensie-expert Michel kan de strategische koerswijziging rekenen op ruime instemming van de Franse politiek. “Extreemrechts en -links zijn op dit moment sterk in Frankrijk”, zegt hij. “Hoewel beide tegen de Navo zijn, steunen ze wel ons leger. Er is brede politieke steun voor deze plannen.” 
*
Oost-Europese onzekerheid over Franse kernmacht*

Frankrijk is naast het Verenigd Koninkrijk en Rusland de enige Europese kernmacht. De Franse president Macron oogstte vorige maand fikse kritiek van Navo-bondgenoten toen hij op tv zei dat een Russische kernaanval in Oekrane of in de regio geen ‘vitaal belang’ van Frankrijk zou treffen, suggererend dat Parijs er niet met atoomwapens op zou reageren.

Dat was een breuk met de gebruikelijke westerse doctrine van ‘strategische ambiguiteit’, waarbij de rode lijnen voor de inzet van kernwapens vaag worden gehouden. Oost-Europese bondgenoten reageerden dan ook bezorgd. Bij het ontvouwen van de nieuwe strategie probeerde Macron iets van die zorgen weg te nemen door te zeggen dat de Franse vitale belangen ook een ‘Europese dimensie’ hebben. Volgens de president moeten zijn critici zijn eerdere uitlatingen op dit punt ‘niet dramatiseren’.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/fran...rlog~bc810fa0/

----------


## Revisor

*Reportage*

*Duizenden Zweedse jongeren kiezen al jaren vrijwillig voor de vuurlinie: Een jaar in het leger is een goede ervaring*

Nederlandse jongeren en zij-instromers kunnen vanaf 2023 kiezen voor een dienjaar bij defensie. Zweden kent zon dienstplicht-nieuwe stijl al langer. Alle 18-jarigen worden daar op militaire ambities gescreend. En dus oefenen Filip en Carl met een Leopard-tank in de Zweedse modder van Skvde. 

*Jeroen Visser* 24 november 2022, 05:00

 Filip Hedin (19) Beeld Ylva Sundgren

De 19-jarige Filip Hedin uit het Zweedse Karlstad gaat op zijn tank staan om een beter zicht te krijgen. De geur van een oververhitte motor waait over het modderige oefenterrein en er komt vieze rook uit een van de andere tanks. Enkele collega-militairen proberen te achterhalen wat er binnen in de Leopard-tank is misgegaan. Ach, dat is die ouwe weer, zegt Hedin. Daar is wel vaker iets mis mee. 

Nog maar een paar weken is Hedin in training bij de tankdivisie op de militaire basis in Skvde in Midden-Zweden, maar hij klinkt nu al geroutineerd. In korte tijd worden hij en vier andere dienstplichtigen opgeleid voor een van de vier functies in de tankeenheid: bestuurder, schutter, lader en commandant. Hedin oefent vandaag met het rijden van de tank over een modderig oefenparcours vol kuilen, zandheuvels en plassen. Het is heel anders sturen dan in een auto. Je moet eerst veel gas geven en dan pas de bocht nemen, aldus Hedin. Uit het bos achter hem klinkt mitrailleurvuur. 

 Tankoefening in Skvde. Beeld Ylva Sundgren

Dat de jonge Zweed een uniform draagt en niet in de collegebanken zit of op backpackreis is, komt doordat Zweden in 2017 de dienstplicht weer heeft ingevoerd. Onder de dienstplicht-nieuwe stijl moeten alle 18-jarigen een vragenlijst invullen. Op basis daarvan worden 20 duizend jongeren opgeroepen voor de keuring. Aanvankelijk werden alleen de meest gemotiveerden uitgekozen, maar nu het leger meer rekruten nodig heeft, moeten ook minder gemotiveerden in dienst. 
*
Wat doe ik hier?*

Hedin en de anderen begonnen deze zomer aan hun dienstplicht, die ongeveer een jaar duurt. Van scholier naar militair, dat was wel even wennen, erkent Hedin. Het zijn lange dagen, soms van 6 uur s ochtends tot 11 uur s avonds, je slaapt met zijn allen in een muffe barak. De eerste twee weken waren het moeilijkst. Je hebt geen ruimte voor jezelf en dan die boze commandanten die tegen je schreeuwen. Op een bepaald moment dacht ik: wat doe ik hier? 

Het Zweedse model is d inspiratiebron voor het deze maand aangekondigde Nederlandse dienjaar. Jongeren en zij-instromers op zoek naar een tussenjaar of sabbatical kunnen vanaf 2023 een jaar betaald meedraaien in het Nederlandse leger  mits ze door de keuring komen. Deelnemers krijgen een opleiding van een paar maanden waarna ze bij een defensieonderdeel worden gestationeerd. 

 De dienstplicht-nieuwe stijl: duizenden gemotiveerde jongeren worden ervoor geselecteerd. Beeld Ylva Sundgren

Er loopt nu een proefprogramma waarbij 35 jongeren aansluiten bij een eenheid pantserhouwitsers  het zwaarste geschut van de landmacht. Het dienjaar is goed voor je persoonlijke ontwikkeling en goed voor de samenleving, zei staatssecretaris Christophe van der Maat begin november bij het televisieprogramma _Jinek_. Ook defensie heeft baat bij het dienjaar, want de strijdkrachten kampen met grote personeelstekorten. De hoop is dat een deel van de jongeren na het dienjaar beroepsmilitair wordt. De vraag is of een vrijwillig dienjaar voldoende is om genoeg rekruten te werven. In Zweden weten ze inmiddels: een beetje dwang is nodig. 
*
Slapende dienstplicht*

De meeste Europese landen hebben tegenwoordig een slapende dienstplicht. Dat betekent dat er formeel wel dienstplicht is, maar geen opkomstplicht. In Nederland werd de opkomstplicht in 1996 stopgezet, jongeren krijgen nog wel een dienstplichtbrief. Zweden, dat als niet-Navo-lid zelf verantwoordelijk is voor zijn verdediging, hanteerde de opkomstplicht nog tot 2010. Tot die tijd werden jaarlijks tienduizenden mannen opgeroepen voor de keuring. Het aantal geselecteerde dienstplichtigen werd vanaf de jaren negentig wel afgebouwd en vanaf 2010 rekruteerde het leger nog louter vrijwilligers. 

Maar zeven jaar later kwam de Zweedse regering alweer terug op die beslissing. We waren niet in staat om alle vacatures bij het leger te vullen, zegt Marinette Nyh Radebo van de Zweedse selectie- en keuringsdienst, Plikt- och prvningsverket. Het leger kwam jaarlijks zon 1.500 man tekort. Ook de Russische annexatie van de Krim in 2014 speelde een rol. Alle politieke partijen waren het erover eens dat de veiligheidssituatie was verslechterd en dat de strijdkrachten meer geld en mankracht nodig hadden. 

 Op het militair oefenterrein in Skvde.Beeld Ylva Sundgren

Terug naar de massale (en kostbare) opkomstplicht, dat wilde de Zweedse regering niet, onder meer omdat daarvoor de capaciteit (gebouwen, materiaal) ontbrak. In plaats daarvan bedachten beleidsmakers een dienstplicht-nieuwe stijl  met een kleine groep gemotiveerde deelnemers. Het keuringscentrum kreeg de opdracht jaarlijks vijfduizend gemotiveerde rekruten af te leveren. Vrouwen vallen nu ook onder de dienstplicht, dat was voorheen niet het geval.

----------


## Revisor

*Online-enqute*

En dus vullen nu jaarlijks alle Zweedse 18-jarigen, zo’n 100 duizend, een online-enqute in met zestig vragen. Die gaan over hun sociale leven, fysieke en mentale gezondheid en hun interesse in militaire dienst. Eenvijfde van hen wordt daarna opgeroepen voor de keuring, aangevuld met Zweden die zich vrijwillig aanmelden.

De keuring begint met een toets die binnen 80 minuten moet worden afgerond. Wie dat niet haalt, kan meteen vertrekken. Daarna volgen fysieke testen, hoor- en gezichtscontroles en een gesprek met een psycholoog. De selectie duurt een dag en is een complexe puzzel waarbij de keurders ook kijken voor welke functies de jongeren het meest geschikt zijn. ‘Er is geen ideaal type’, zegt Radebo. ‘Het gaat zeker niet altijd om spierkracht of uithoudingsvermogen.’
*
‘Je groeit als persoon’*

Filip Hedin kwam terecht bij de tankdivisie in Skvde. ‘Ik denk dat het misschien iets te maken heeft met de fysieke vereisten. Ik heb een goed uithoudingsvermogen. Ik zat bij het zwemteam en deed mee op nationaal niveau’, zegt hij. ‘En ik heb mijn rijbewijs al.’

Ook Hedin vulde aan het begin van het traject ‘ja’ in op de vraag of hij interesse had in het leger. Waarom? ‘Ik dacht dat het een goede ervaring zou zijn.’ Zijn vrienden waren niet allemaal even enthousiast. ‘Mijn vriendin was boos, maar ze liet me wel gaan.’

Ook Carl Svhage (19) uit Trollhttan, die bij dezelfde divisie traint, klikte ‘ja’ aan. ‘Mijn oom is majoor bij de luchtmacht, mijn vader heeft ook in dienst gezeten. Daarnaast wist ik nog niet wat ik wilde doen na school. Het is een fijne pauze. Je groeit als persoon, van scholier naar volwassene.’ De hechte groepsvorming is volgens Svhage een van de fijnste dingen tot nu toe. ‘Je maakt hier vrienden voor het leven’, zegt hij. ‘In ons peloton zijn we allemaal nerds die van auto’s en techniek houden’.

 Carl Svhage (19) Beeld Ylva Sundgren

Toen de dienstplicht weer werd geactiveerd, leidde dat in Zweden niet tot veel discussie. Ook de mededeling van de regering, begin maart, dat gezien de oorlog in Oekrane het rekruteringsaantal misschien wordt verhoogd, leidde niet tot debat. ‘Alle politieke partijen zijn het erover eens dat de dienstplicht nodig is’, aldus Nyh Radebo van de keuringsdienst. ‘Wat meespeelt is dat Zweden gewend zijn aan de dienstplicht, omdat deze heel lang heeft gegolden.’

De keuringsdienst moet elk jaar meer rekruten gaan afleveren – tot achtduizend in 2025. Dit jaar bleek de groep ja-zeggers niet afdoende om voldoende geschikte kandidaten te vinden. Daarom werden duizend jongeren opgeroepen die nee hadden aangekruist op hun formulier. De eerste nee-zeggers zullen dus in 2023 in dienst gaan. ‘Bij hen keken we naar criteria als atletisch vermogen of goede schoolprestaties op het gebied van ict of wiskunde.’ De vraag is hoe gemotiveerd die groep zal zijn.

 Richard Lfgren (26) Beeld Ylva Sundgren
*
Ongemotiveerde dienstplichtigen*

De leider van de tankdivisie, luitenant Richard Lfgren (26), een brede man met een gekromde pet op, zegt ook nu al weleens ongemotiveerde dienstplichtigen tegen te komen. Want soms zijn jongeren aanvankelijk positief over een jaar in het leger, maar bedenken zich. Dan is het te laat, want wie wordt opgeroepen, moet komen. ‘Ik vertel ze dat het collectief zo sterk is als de zwakste schakel’, aldus Lfgren. ‘Dat is vaak genoeg om ze te motiveren.’

‘Sommige rekruten die hier niet willen zijn, hebben het gevoel dat ze iets missen, zoals feesten of studeren’, zegt Lars-Erik Midbrandt (39), die verantwoordelijk is voor het opleiden van de dienstplichtigen op de basis in Skvde. Daar werken drie dienstplichtconsulenten met wie de rekruten kunnen praten. Volgens Midbrandt is de grootste uitdaging ‘dat mensen die allemaal een verschillende achtergrond en opvoeding hebben goed samen moeten werken’. Ook verwachtingsmanagement is belangrijk. ‘Door bijvoorbeeld oorlogsfilms zijn verwachtingen niet altijd realistisch.’

 Lars-Erik Midbrandt (39) Beeld Ylva Sundgren

Zweden mogen zich beroepen op gewetensbezwaren. Dat kunnen ze bijvoorbeeld op het keuringscentrum met de psycholoog bespreken. Nadat ze zijn opgeroepen kan dat ook nog, maar dan begint het leger eerst een onderzoek. Vorig jaar werden zeven aanvragen behandeld (en goedgekeurd). Het komt ook voor dat jongeren dienst weigeren of na verlof niet terugkomen. Sinds de herinvoering van de dienstplicht hebben diverse jongeren een gevangenisstraf gekregen omdat ze dienst weigerden nadat ze waren opgeroepen.
*
Moeders bellen*

Nog altijd hebben Zweedse jongeren enige grip op de vraag of ze het leger in gaan. Ze kunnen in de onlinevragenlijst aangeven geen interesse te hebben en wellicht hun fysieke en mentale conditie slechter afschilderen. Maar volgens Nyh Radebo komt dat maar weinig voor. ‘Natuurlijk zeggen sommigen dat ze alle ziekten van de wereld hebben, maar dit is tegen de wet en ze kunnen een boete krijgen. De grote meerderheid is eerlijk. We zien zelfs dat de motivatie een beetje toeneemt. Dat heeft ermee te maken dat meer jongeren iemand in hun omgeving hebben die soldaat is geweest.’


*Zweden: ‘Totale Burgerverdediging’ bij oorlog*

In oktober viel bij alle 16-jarige Zweden een brief op de mat, waarin de jongeren te horen kregen dat ze in geval van een (naderende) oorlog moeten meehelpen Zweden te verdedigen. Zo kunnen ze de opdracht krijgen om informatie te verstrekken, voedsel en water uit te delen of om mee te helpen tijdens een evacuatie. Volgens de Zweedse wet maakt iedereen tussen de 16 en 70 jaar onderdeel uit van de Totale Burgerverdediging. Het gaat daarbij niet alleen om staatsburgers, maar om iedereen die woonachtig is in Zweden. Ook de correspondent van de Volkskrant dus. Deze burgerplicht is een serieuze zaak in Zweden. Zo moest de partijleider van de Liberalen, Nyamko Sabuni, dit voorjaar aftreden nadat ze had gezegd in het geval van een oorlog eventueel naar Noorwegen te vertrekken. Op dit moment denkt het Zweedse kabinet na over het ook opnieuw invoeren van de civiele dienstplicht.

Opmerkelijk is dat meer mannen dan vrouwen positief antwoorden. Vrouwen kiezen vaker voor ‘misschien’. Nyh Radebo: ‘Uit onze enqute blijkt dat vrouwen dan vaak al een tienjarenplan hebben opgesteld, mannen hebben geen benul, die leven met de dag.’

Ook in Nederland wil defensie kijken of de dienstplichtbrief aangevuld kan worden met een vragenlijst om de motivatie van jongeren te toetsen. Volgens Nyh Radebo is een goede informatiecampagne ook essentieel. ‘Dat begint al met de ouders, die vaak niet zo goed op de hoogte zijn over de dienstplicht. Jaarlijkse bellen duizenden ouders ons met vragen. De moeders bellen vaak voorafgaand aan het selectieproces en de vaders achteraf, om een betere plek te eisen voor hun kind.’
*
Oefenrondje*

Dankzij het nieuwe systeem lukt het weer om de vacatures bij defensie te vullen. In 2020 koos 44 procent van de dienstplichtigen om verbonden te blijven met de strijdkrachten, bijvoorbeeld als beroepsmilitair, reservist of door zich aan te melden voor de officiersopleiding.

Filip Hedin, die zich klaarmaakt voor weer een oefenrondje te maken in de tank, zegt nog niet te weten of hij beroeps wil worden. Zowel hij als zijn maatje Carl Svhage twijfelen. ‘Ik weet het nog niet’, zegt Svhage. ‘Als ik niet blijf, ga ik naar de universiteit om daar een studie elektronica te doen.’
_
Met medewerking van Veerle Schuemie.


_https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ring~bb4bcd1b/

----------


## Revisor

*Japan begint aan militaire opbouw, met offensieve wapens*

Defensiestrategie Japan gaat tientallen miljarden investeren in zijn defensie en maakt daarmee de grootste ommezwaai sinds de Tweede Wereldoorlog.

Rob Schoof 19 december 2022 om 16:39
Een Amerikaans MV-22 Osprey vliegtuig bij een gezamenlijke oefening in maart in Japan. Foto Eugene Hoshiko / AP

Als de Japanse premier Fumio Kishida in januari in Washington op bezoek gaat bij president Biden, is de Japanse veiligheidsstrategie voor het eerst sinds de Tweede Wereldoorlog niet meer strikt pacifistisch van aard. Japan, zo weten ook de Amerikanen, kan zich dat simpelweg niet meer permitteren in een regio die elk jaar instabieler wordt. Japan ziet China als belangrijkste bedreiging, maar heeft ook grote zorgen over de militaire en nucleaire ontwikkelingen in Noord-Korea.


Vrijdag maakte de Japanse regering na bijna tachtig jaar een opmerkelijke ommezwaai in de defensiestrategie. Tokio zal de defensie-uitgaven de komende vijf jaar verdubbelen om zich meer en beter te bewapenen tegen de veiligheidsrisicos waaraan het land zegt bloot te staan. Met uitgaven van ruim 80 miljard dollar in 2027, ofwel 2 procent van het bruto nationaal product, werkt Japan aan de grootste militaire opbouw sinds de Tweede Wereldoorlog. Hiermee krijgt het land na de Verenigde Staten en China het derde defensiebudget ter wereld.

De meest in het oog springende verandering is dat Tokio de capaciteit wil hebben om met kruisraketten een tegenaanval uit zelfverdediging uit te voeren op buitenlandse militaire doelen die een bedreiging vormen voor Japan.

Om die capaciteit te creren gaat Japan zelf raketten ontwikkelen voor afstanden boven de duizend kilometer, maar daar zal het land minimaal tien jaar voor nodig hebben. In de tussentijd wil Tokio honderden Amerikaanse Tomahawk-kruisraketten aanschaffen die vanaf 2026 moeten bijdragen aan een versterkte Japanse defensiemacht. Met die raketten kunnen vanuit Japan militaire doelen in zowel China als Noord-Korea worden bestookt. 
*
Geen offensieve wapens*

De drastische wending in de defensiestrategie is opmerkelijk in het licht van de Japanse geschiedenis. Sinds de overgave in de Tweede Wereldoorlog, na de Amerikaanse atoombommen op Hiroshima en Nagasaki in augustus 1945, is Japan volgens de eigen grondwet van 1946 gehouden aan een strikt defensief beleid.

In artikel 9 van de grondwet doet het Japanse volk, destijds onder druk gezet door de Amerikanen, voor altijd afstand van oorlog; er is onder meer een verbod opgenomen op het gebruik van en de dreiging met geweld om internationale disputen te beslechten. Dat leidde ertoe dat het leger, niet voor niets onder de naam Zelfverdedigingstroepen, niet beschikt over aanvalsmiddelen als langeafstandsraketten, strategische bommenwerpers of vliegdekschepen.

Hoe gevoelig het onderwerp bewapening in Japan ook altijd is geweest, het antimilitaristische sentiment en de publieke opinie over het defensiebeleid zijn de afgelopen jaren veranderd.

Dat heeft alles te maken met de recente geopolitieke en militaire ontwikkelingen in de landen rondom Japan. Niet alleen heeft Japan drie overzeese buurlanden die beschikken over kernwapens, China, Rusland en Noord-Korea hebben de verhoudingen in het Verre Oosten de afgelopen jaren op scherp gezet met een mengeling van wapengekletter, dreigementen, raketontwikkelingsprogrammas en schendingen van de territoriale wateren en het luchtruim van Japan. 
*
Grootste uitdaging is China*

Volgens de nieuwe veiligheidsstrategie die de regering van premier Kishida vrijdag presenteerde wordt China als belangrijkste bedreiging gezien voor het veiligstellen van de vrede en stabiliteit in Japan. Dat wordt de grootste strategische uitdaging ooit genoemd.

De kwestie-Taiwan is daarbij cruciaal. De meest zuidelijke eilanden van de Japanse archipel liggen niet ver van de Taiwanese kust, waaronder de strategisch belangrijke Riukiu-eilanden, die zich als een parelsnoer van twaalfhonderd kilometer uitstrekken in de Oost-Chinese Zee, en de onbewoonde Senkaku-eilanden  die ook door China worden geclaimd.

In Japan werd dit najaar meegeluisterd toen de Chinese president Xi Jinping op het Partijcongres expliciet zei dat China militair geweld niet uitsluit om Taiwan te herenigen met het moederland. 
*
Noord-Korea*

In het noorden komt de meeste dreiging vanuit Noord-Korea. Het regime van Kim Jong-un werkt al jaren aan een eigen kernwapenprogramma en was in 2022 actiever dan ooit met de ontwikkeling van raketten voor de middellange en lange afstand.

De vijandigheid van de Noord-Koreaanse leider ging dit jaar veel verder dan de gebruikelijke spierballentaal aan het adres van Zuid-Korea en de Verenigde Staten. Noord-Korea schoot dit jaar alleen al tientallen ballistische testraketten af rondom de Japanse eilanden. Tot woede van de Japanse regering vloog begin oktober een testraket letterlijk over het Japanse eiland Hokkaido, waar nietsvermoedende burgers werd opgeroepen dekking te zoeken. 

De internationale ontwikkelingen, vooral de Russische invasie in Oekrane, hebben de mening van veel Japanners benvloed. Uit enqutes dit jaar blijkt dat 60 procent van de Japanners voorstander is van de mogelijkheid om eigen raketten af te vuren op vijandelijke raketlanceerinstallaties in het buitenland. Twee jaar geleden was dat nog 37 procent. 
*
Scherpe reacties*

De gewijzigde Japanse defensiestrategie lokt scherpe reacties uit in de regio. Terwijl president Biden vrijdag goedkeurend twitterde over de Japanse bijdragen aan vrede en welvaart stuurde China verschillende marineschepen richting de Japanse eilanden.

Volgens de Chinese krant _Global Times_, van de Communistische Partij, waren die missies bedoeld om Japan een signaal te geven over recente militaristische handelingen. De hype die Japan probeert te creren over de zogenaamde Chinese dreiging als excuus voor de militaire opbouw van Japan is gedoemd te mislukken, zei een woordvoerder van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken.

Noord-Korea reageerde op een manier waarop Japan en Zuid-Korea inmiddels gewend zijn geraakt, maar niet minder bedreigend aanvoelt in Tokio. Zondag lanceerde Pyongyang twee testraketten voor de middellange afstanden. Die kwam in zee terecht, tussen Japan en het Koreaanse schiereiland.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/19...apens-a4151957

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
*Spanningen op 5000 meter hoogte*

*India stuurt massaal troepen naar Himalaya om grens met China te verdedigen*


Op 13 december protesteerden moslims in Mumbai tegen de Chinese agressie een paar dagen eerder in Arunachal Pradesh bij het plaatsje Tawang. *Beeld ANP / EPA*

Na gevechten lopen de spanningen in het grensgebied tussen India en China hoog in de Himalaya stevig op.


Bron : *trouw.nl* - 20 december 2022

India heeft de afgelopen twee weken zijn troepen in de noordoostelijke deelstaat Arunachal Pradesh zwaar versterkt, met tienduizenden soldaten en zwaar geschut. Aanleiding zijn de gevechten met Chinese soldaten op 9 december dit jaar op meer dan 5000 meter hoogte, bij temperaturen van tientallen graden onder nul, in de buurt van het Indiase plaatsje Tawang.

De twee landen hebben diverse grensgeschillen sinds de jaren vijftig van de vorige eeuw. De bijna 3500 kilometer lange grens is nooit goed vastgelegd en wordt nu bepaald door een oude ruwe demarcatielijn uit de tijd van de Britse overheersing.

De minister van buitenlandse zaken van India, Subrahmanyam Jaishankar beschuldigt China ervan dat het eenzijdig de grens probeert te verleggen. Hij deelde mee dat het Indiase leger zijn aanwezigheid in Arunachal Pradesh tot ongekende hoogte heeft opgevoerd. Dat betekent dat er meer soldaten en materieel heen zijn gestuurd dan bij vorige confrontaties.

*Geweren en explosieven verboden*

De gevechten deze maand werden uitgevochten met de vuisten, stenen, stroomstootwapens, knuppels en door soldaten zelf gefabriceerde slagwapens. Sinds een verdrag uit 1996 is het beide landen verboden om geweren en explosieven te gebruiken in het grensgebied. Grenssoldaten aan beide kanten beschikken bij hun patrouilles dan ook niet over vuurwapens en zwaarder geschut.

Volgens de Indiase versie van wat er op 9 december gebeurde zouden enkele honderden Chinese soldaten een kamp met circa vijftig Indiase militairen hebben overvallen. Er zijn toen bij de knokpartij zon dertig Indiase soldaten gewond geraakt. China noemt de situatie stabiel in het grensgebied.

Het lijkt onwaarschijnlijk dat China niet zal reageren op de enorme Indiase troepenversterking. De kans op een gewapend treffen neemt door deze ontwikkeling toe. De laatste keer dat het tot oorlogshandelingen op grotere schaal kwam was in 1962. Chinese troepen namen toen Tawang in tijdens een verrassingsaanval waarbij enige duizenden slachtoffers aan beide zijden vielen. Na een paar weken trokken de Chinese militairen zich weer terug achter de demarcatielijn.

*Zuid-Tibet*

Het huidige conflict om Arunachal Pradesh dateert uit 1951 toen China Tibet binnenviel. Sindsdien beweert China dat het land tot Chinees grondgebied behoort. China ziet Arunachal Pradesh als Zuid-Tibet en claimt de soevereiniteit erover. In die tijd kwam Arunachal Pradesh bij India. Deze deelstaat hoog in de Himalaya is nog steeds het domein van Tibetaanse monniken en kloosters.

Het andere conflictgebied is Aksai Chin, dat sinds 1950 door China is ingenomen, maar dat India claimt als zijn grondgebied. Het kwam in 2020 tot gevechten in de Galwanvallei in de Indiase regio Ladakh, op een hoge bergklif die grenst aan Aksai Chin. Het was de ergste clash sinds 1962: zeker twintig Indiase soldaten kwamen daarbij om, daarnaast liet daarbij een onbekend aantal Chinese militairen het leven.

*Rijk aan grondstoffen*

Aksai Chin is een strategische gelegen ijswoestijn die rijk is aan minerale grondstoffen. China zoekt al jaren naar zoveel mogelijk grondstoffen en daar past Aksai Chin prima bij.

De afgelopen decennia hebben China en India grote aantallen wegen, bruggen, militaire bases en vliegvelden aangelegd op grote hoogte langs de 3500 kilometerslange betwiste grens, waardoor troepen, artillerie en tanks snel aangevoerd kunnen worden. Beide landen verwijten elkaar de grensregios te militariseren. Met zoveel nieuwe infrastructuur die tot hoog in de bergen reikt, is het niet verwonderlijk dat India in circa twee weken tijd zijn militaire aanwezigheid in het grensgebied enorm kon versterken.



.

----------

